# Flowers/Floral Stuff



## vonnagy

I am surprised no one put a floral theme up yet. 

some pink dogwood
*Link gone *

duotone lilies
*Link gone *

some petals
*Link gone *


----------



## voodoocat

*Links gone *


----------



## dlc

Good subject matter vonnagy!!

Maxxum 7000 - Maxxum zoom

*Link gone *


----------



## Jeff Canes

Canon 10D


----------



## wade

its a leaf, not a flower, but it still fits...

*Link gone *

Wade


----------



## LaFoto

*Link gone *
_Magnolia blossom in May 1998_

*Link gone *
_*Moss* (!!!) in full bloom, South Småland, Sweden, July 2002_

(Until I saw this, I didn't even *know* that moss can bloom!


----------



## photobug

Something violet...


----------



## P Bailey

*Link gone *
Yashica 635, Portra 400 NC film, Handheld

*Link gone *
Crown Graphic 4x5, 160 ISO film, Tripod


----------



## Nytmair

my first flower photo 
*Link gone *


----------



## luckydog

The ever popular Franjipani
*Link gone *


----------



## soulfly

this called "Elizebeth Taylor" red iris
*Link gone *


----------



## photogoddess

I love photobug's shot! Here is mine.


----------



## soulfly

photogoddess- thats a lovely shot! Is that a Dahlia? love the color and the composition...


----------



## BunkWild

*Link gone *


----------



## photogoddess




----------



## SilentRaven

*Links gone *


----------



## karissa

*Links gone *
Spent half an hour casing that stupid butterfly!
*Links gone *
Taken at night using the flash. I was impressed with my camera.
*Link gone *


----------



## Jeff Canes

EOD 10D
Sigma 20-40mm f2.8
1/200, f5.6, 100iso, @40mm


----------



## voodoocat

karissa said:
			
		

>


What kind of flower is that.  There are a ton of those down here that show up in the late spring-summer.


----------



## karissa

:?   I don't know.... I was at a wild flower store when I took that shot.  Maybe someone else knows.  Sorry.


----------



## bean

edit due to broken link


----------



## karissa

Nice....  I like it bean.


----------



## malachite

The scanner I used seems to have a built in 'soft' filter but atleast the colors didn't completely disappear.

*Link gone *

And for voodoocat, that's a Bird's of Paradise. A staple of AZ lanscaping.........


----------



## LaFoto

*Link gone *
_*Chives* in full bloom in my dad's garden, last year in May_


----------



## soulfly

*Link gone *


----------



## Harpper

bean said:
			
		

>


I don't know how I missed this shot but that's a cool picture bean. The outlining shadow is that best part of this shot.


----------



## LaFoto

A most recent flower pic of mine, not overly artistic, unless you take into account what kind of art nature herself is able to bring about:

*Link gone *
_The snowdrops in our garden, the only blossoming flower as of now_


----------



## vonnagy




----------



## photogoddess

Von,
do you EVER take a bad picture??? Awesome shot!


----------



## LaFoto

AH! "My" fence again. Not golden, and with more concentration on the roses, but... it is there .

Let's see if other than saying that I am by now recognising "my" fence in any of your photos, Mark, I can put up another contribution to this theme them...

*search-search-search-search*

From my favourite swamp:

*Link gone *
_Cotton grass in May_

*Link gone *
_Close-up of the same_

*Link gone *
_Swamp impressions with cotton grass in full bloom, May 2003_


----------



## manda

*Links gone *


----------



## pilgrim

*Link gone *


----------



## vonnagy

now thats a cool shot pilgrim


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, I must agree with Mark here, this is a VERY interesting perspective: there you went in order to find some graffiti, and you come home with this one. Wonderful!

All my flower photos are BORING compared to yours!

*Link gone *


----------



## Jeff Canes

I found this old scan of pink roses on my computer; it may need to be rescanned
Took the shot in Port-Royal Nova Scotia back in 99






Canon A-1


----------



## pilgrim

*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto

When my sister was here, we went through a couple of my albums where I found some nice photo motifs that I thought I might share.

Sorry, all of them are "old" (from last summer), but a) there are only few "Flowers2004" out as yet, and b) my latest 5 rolls of films are all "under way", which does take sooooo looooooong, what with the Easter holidays....! For in my country EVERYTHING closes from Good Friday until today...

But here, after too much lamenting, a couple of flowers for this theme:
*Links gone * 

Does anyone happen to know what these flowers are called? I saw them at the International Flower Exhibition in Rostock last year and - erm - well, am sure to have read their names on their respective plaques, but... oh, my memory.... (groan!).

But I happen to know that...
*Link gone * 

...this is a daisy,
*Link gone *
...this is a poppy,
*Link gone *
...this is larkspur and
*Link gone *
...this is a rose .

And these are roses:
*Link gone *


----------



## malachite

This one probably won't make past the DOF monsters but I'm finally getting the hang of making my scans look like what's on the slide.

*Link gone *


----------



## photobug




----------



## LaFoto

*Links gone *
Two photos of the same: one of the first daffodils of 2004

*Link gone *
Can't find the English name for this little wild flower. It's out and about in abundance at this time of the year...

...and so is this one
*Link gone *
...of which I don't even know the name in German.


----------



## jack

very lush in here !
great pictures.


----------



## danicat2000

I have a bazillion photos of flowers but only a handful on disk (and none of the best ones of course) . . . but here are a couple I did manage to find lying around.

(btw, black background done with black posterboad/indirect sunlight and no photoshop)


----------



## media tribe

*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto

Since narcissus are out and about in abundance at this time of the year - or rather were two weeks ago, now their time's up, as it seems - I've got yet another couple of photos of those (I particularly liked THESE because of their rare colouring and because of the fact that they were backlit by the sun when I came upon them in a park):
*Links gone * 

And I just love the fields of dandelions that I get to see all around me right now:
*Link gone *


----------



## Bruno

edit due to broken link


----------



## chrisdei

I deleted the links as they were no longer working, please see below, where I posted the pics.


----------



## AMcNeice

Shot these weekend at while visiting my parents, nothing too fancy:
*Links gone *


----------



## chrisdei

Those are nice, I particularly like the pink rose.  

I guess my pictures didn't work.  Maybe shutterfly doesn't support posting them elsewhere?  Ugh.


----------



## pilgrim

Very nice AMc!
*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto

Hi Christine, welcome.
I managed to get to your pictures by the copy-and-paste-method of each of the links you provided.

Pilgrim, however: you only put up a red x (for me), and the response from the site when going to the properties and doing the copy-and-paste-thing is this:



> *The page cannot be found*
> The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.



Too bad


----------



## chrisdei

So, here are the same pics, from the Biltmore Estate Gardens


----------



## chrisdei

Eek, how do I make them smaller?  Do I have to resize each one?  Ugh.


----------



## ormia

Wow. There are some really nice pictures on here. I've tried close ups on flowers and the reults were less that stellar.  I blame the flowers   


Here's a recent flower photo. Not great, but ok.


----------



## LAB

Did not work


----------



## soulfly

I like this shot, but wouldnt mind if the leaves were inside the frame on the lower edge.


----------



## ormia

> I like this shot, but wouldnt mind if the leaves were inside the frame on the lower edge



I feel the same way about it. It really of ticks me off that I failed to notice they were out of frame when I took the picture. By the time I got the photos back and noticed the error, it was to late to reshoot it because the tulips were dead.


----------



## kwjones

*Link gone *


----------



## pilgrim

*Link gone *


----------



## pilgrim

shot this one today, trying to get a white background rather then a black one.
*Link gone *


----------



## slacker(jedi)

here are my meagre flower offerings... 
*Links gone *


----------



## ormia

edit due to broken link


----------



## ella

edit due to broken link


----------



## CharlesL

17 Mile Drive in Carmel/Monterey, California.
Caught a bee by some flowers.
*Link gone *


----------



## ShutterBug4_4




----------



## ZacKrohn

Here's a few of mine...I have lots more too  
*Links gone *


----------



## Lungfarmer

*Links gone *


----------



## ats

*Link gone *


----------



## hobbes28

Never saw this one before.
*Link gone *


----------



## molested_cow

There are some crazy colors going on here!!!

Here are mine entries:
*First two links gone *


----------



## pilgrim

*Link gone *


----------



## Za

Wow! You guys are really good! I just joined and im just some crazy person who bought a camera and is having fun taking shots, some of which i was proud of..Till i saw your standards!! and i have no idea how to upload(??)


----------



## Psychodoughb0y

karissa said:
			
		

> Spent half an hour casing that stupid butterfly!



i think it as definalty worth it karissa thats a beautiful picture!


----------



## Karalee




----------



## jstrishak

edit due to broken link


----------



## jstrishak

edit due to broken link


----------



## jstrishak

edit due to broken link


----------



## Tenerife

See more on:
http://www.knmultimedia.com/Galerie/orchideen.htm






Regards from tenerife
Klaus


----------



## pilgrim

edit due to broken link


----------



## LizM




----------



## anua

troy! this one is beautiful!


----------



## pilgrim

anua said:
			
		

> troy! this one is beautiful!



thanks anja    it was one of the first shots with the new lens


----------



## CrazyAva

I don't have many flowers or anything around me to take pictures of. Would be very nice if I did.
*Links gone *


----------



## CrazyAva

This was the florists box as she was passing the flowers out at a wedding...
*Link gone *


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

My flowers (both on my old 2 megapixel cannon).
*Links gone *


----------



## Scurra

edit due to broken link


----------



## K8

*Link gone *


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Wow.


----------



## John E.

That is simply beautifull, K8


----------



## jeans

That just makes my eyes go "WOW"!


----------



## errant_star

Stunning shot K8!


----------



## ShutterBug4_4




----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Lillium.
*Link gone *


----------



## danalec99

Probably the first flower shot from me.




Handheld, 50mm, f1.4, 1/350sec, ISO100, Available light, RAW, PSCS


----------



## _yeehaw_

Yellow Rose
*Link gone *__


----------



## CrazyAva

I found all of these beautiful flowers at the San Diego Zoo...................

will repost all these pics after I resize them better.


----------



## chloey




----------



## alohateam

*Links gone *


----------



## blutiful

Taken w/my old fuji finepix


----------



## Greenlandgirl




----------



## Aga

My contribution... 
*Links gone *


----------



## conch

I found this late bloomer only couple weeks ago along the trail.
*Link gone *


----------



## CrazyAva

Pretty!


----------



## LaFoto

edit due to broken link


----------



## Karalee

Nice! Heres my contribution


----------



## Aga

Two more from me... 
*Links gone *


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Another from me (Can I have some crit on this please - it's different to what I normally take and I am geniunely interested in what you think).
*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto

Critique here? In the Themes? Where we usually just collect what we have got?

Well, I personally like the DOF, the flower as such (since I like flower photos!), I envy you for the fact that you *have* flowers, while here there are none left for the time being, but it would have been even more perfect, if there weren't any blurred dots the same colour as the flower in the background, right over the top. But you couldn't just go and trample the others ones down, could you? So there. I like this one. But why don't you put it into the Gallery, too? For some more responses?


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Awww.. didn't wanna clutter up the gallery. And this seemed to be the place for flower shots. LMAO.  Now that you mention it, I don't mind the blurred flowers in the background, but cirkey! what with the big white flash on the top left??? (Must photoshop it out.)


----------



## Nytmair




----------



## errant_star




----------



## DarkEyes

My best floral shot yet (By personal opinion)


----------



## Monster2005

some pics from a newbie


----------



## Corry

I'm not sure if this is a dead flower or some other type of plant, but I'm puttin it in this thread anyway!


----------



## DIRT

pink flower
*Link gone * 
white flower
*Link gone *


----------



## Lula




----------



## Allen

Two daffodils in black and white, hope you enjoy.
--A
*Links gone *


----------



## Picksure

LaFoto says she like to see all of the flower in the shot.   
This is a different version of one I had in the critique area. The second one I played for a while with my photo software.













.


----------



## LaFoto

LaFoto likes this!
The second seems to be a different flower all together - amazing what a change of colour can do!


----------



## bishopsmead

Narcissus Soleil d'Or:
*Link gone *
Nicotiana:
*Link gone *
Crocosmia Lucifer:
*Link gone *
Japanese Anemone:
*Link gone *


----------



## chroix

*Links gone *


----------



## Labonte

first of all, i do not kiss asses to get good comments on the pictures....   i just whant to give all of u a heart   
*Links gone *


----------



## Sergiozal

*Link gone *


----------



## ShutteredEye

From my mother's garden in Farmington, NM.
















again, really crappy flatbed scans, but you get the idea.


----------



## Sergiozal




----------



## Labonte

in someway i did like this picture, even if the closest leaf didnt was in focus 
*Link gone * 
/Daniel


----------



## Lula




----------



## Paparazzi Paul

As the seasons here in Oz are reversed we are really just into "autumn" or "fall". So I find it is nice to photograph them when the leaves are just turning color. I liked this one solitary leaf screaming out amongst a back drop of still very green summer foliage.


----------



## doenoe

Nice pics everyone
Here are some of mine, made with a fujifinepix S304
*Links gone *
Greetz Daan


----------



## dalebe

I like taking flower shots, but never know the names of them  btw can anyone tell me how to seperate the multiple images please?


----------



## PrecociousEmber

i have TONS of flower pics.


----------



## PrecociousEmber

and another set:


----------



## GeeTee




----------



## dalebe

edit due to broken link


----------



## photong

Gerbera Daisies

























And random ones for the road.


----------



## JohnMF

took this last week
*Link gone *
BTW Photong i like that last one in your series, the dark one


----------



## LaFoto

edit due to broken link


----------



## MCL

*Link gone *


----------



## PrecociousEmber

took this one a couple days ago






and this one today


----------



## LRJ

Here's some from Mrs. Brown's Garden
*Links gone *
Here's some not from Mrs. Brown's garden
*Links gone *


----------



## nannabug

Wow! So many _gorgeous_ flowers. Talk about eye candy! I'm loving this theme, Vonnagy. There were quite a few red x's, but was able to see many eye-popping images. I have a few contributions to offer, but they seem meager compared to some of the images I've seen here.

miniature yellow rose - only about 1" big





sweet beauty - taken in a dish of sugar - also a miniature





wild crocus - harbinger of spring on the prairie





don't know what these are, but I thought they were pretty so I took a picture


----------



## DarkEyes

This is my new favorite, as I'm pleased with the effort I put into taking it. Please not that no editing has been performed on the photo, other than resizing it.


----------



## DarkEyes

edit due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

edit due to broken link


----------



## Jewel

One of my favourite subjects...


































All pics untouched except for crop/resize.  The last pic, the spiderlillies, was the first pic I took with the new camera.

Cheers
Jewel


----------



## jknight8907

Here's two of mine. I took these with a borrowed point-and-shoot digicam.


----------



## EVPohovich

*Link gone *
Northern California Popies


----------



## warped_baller

*Links gone *


----------



## LaFoto

There are sooooooooo many flower photos in my various photo CDs, I feel I must try to put them together to collages in order to show them at all. There are waaaayyy too many otherwise, phew!
*Links gone *

Only the Castor Oil Plant photo is fairly recent, all the others were taken earlier this year.
And I have more! Ooops. Many more!


----------



## Renata-Brazil

Good pictures. Here are 2 of mine.
*Links gone *


----------



## Corry

Nice contributions!


----------



## Verbal

Here's my humble contribution for the day.


----------



## LaFoto

edit due to broken link


----------



## Karalee

*Link gone *


----------



## monicam

post your best shot..


----------



## LaFoto

Hi Monicam, I merged your new contribution to the themes with the existing theme on flowers - again I had to merge something new with something existing - and it would be nice if members made use of the Theme Index thread to find out if "their" theme already exists. A link will take them right there then. (Thanks to Danalec, you made all those links).


----------



## FAR148

Here's a few pics 
*Links gone *
Steven L


----------



## leonardo.paris

Full coloured photos from Rio de Janeiro Orchids.

Must see!

http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=410


----------



## jeroen

My wife's wedding flowers  I shot it today.


----------



## chroix

*Link gone *


----------



## Holly

FAR148/ Steven

Would you mind telling me what flower is that your first one??? 

GREAT photos every one!


----------



## Kevin D Burns

edit due to broken link


----------



## Kevin D Burns

edit due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy

Is bark considered floral?


----------



## DarkEyes

Snapped recently on a walk into town- It was sticking up out of a patch of marigolds infront of a doctors surgery.


----------



## orchidboi

This is a cattleya orchid I bloomed and photographed. Enjoy!
*Link gone *


----------



## Osmer_Toby




----------



## HollandHusker




----------



## anton980

This is an HDR composition made from 3 exposures.  No filters were used.






And here are the 3 shots that were used to compile that HDR:


----------



## Osmer_Toby

hey- i like that techniqe, _alot_!  care to give a little more detail for procedure?


----------



## anton980

Hi, Osmer_Toby.  It's pretty simple, actually.  Download a program called Photomatix, take at least 3 exposures of the same subject with varying shutter speeds, so the middle exposure is properly exposed, and you have at least one overexposed one (so all the shadowed areas read very well) and one underexposed (for the bright spots, like clouds for exterior shots that always get blown out or windows in the interior shots).  Then load all those images into Photomatix, generate an HDR image, then go to tonemapping.  There you'll find a bunch of settings you can modify to get different look of a photo.  That's about it.  Just remember - you have to make sure all exposures lign up, so when you take pictures - your subject has to be perfectly still.  It's also usefull to use a tripod for this.  Good luck with HDR photography!  I enjoy it greatly!


----------



## Bogdan Dinca

and the rest

thanks for any feedback


----------



## srobb

Well, let's see what I can dig up. :lmao: :lmao: 


Asiatic Lily







Hollyhocks







Purple Conelfowers







Salvia






Yellow Canna


----------



## JeepGirlSurf

Here are some of mine


----------



## rosescope

Hosta​



​2>​


----------



## M Brex

*Link gone *
at euroflora, in genova


----------



## ShavedMonkey

~Image deleted


----------



## shanstar

my little brother made this in his metal shop at school.






and my boy bought me this when we went out to eat.


----------



## ernie

nice pictures in this thread ... here's my contribution
*Link gone *
an orchid


----------



## LongDucDong

*First link gone *


----------



## auer1816

Not my best, but it's something.  Plus they were taken with my old camera (pre dSLR).  You can click the pictures for technical details.


----------



## haduyenhoa

Seem that we don't have a topic about Flowers.
Here are some of my flowers picture:

sun set







Love


----------



## leila

beautiful! maybe the macro section? i think i saw one... but they are fine just where they are!  2 is my fav


----------



## haduyenhoa

Thank you very much. I've taken it with a 70-200 f4L.


----------



## bradster76

Just a couple, but no macro:


----------



## LisaK24

*weeds are just flowers that are misunderstood...





and an orchid...




*


----------



## Nature's_viewfinder

dead flowers still look cool


----------



## Dioboleque

Maybe these will be better appreciated over here. Enjoy! (these are all old, taken with my first digicam. I just got a new cam a couple of months ago, still not a DSLR, but what I could afford, and have started learning to get out of Auto and about DOF and all that, so any help would be nifty!)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## mdcrisp2000

A couple of mine:


----------



## Dioboleque

mdcrisp2000 ~ #1 is very pretty, haven't seen one of them before :sillysmi:


----------



## EricBrian

Some of mine that I like and haven't shared on TPF yet:


----------



## Dioboleque

EricBrian ~ i like #3 the best, although i think i would have cropped some off the top :sillysmi:


----------



## soul.glo

A few of mine.  Enjoy!


----------



## Dioboleque

soul.glo ~ all are very nice! Luv the droplet in #2, #4 is awesome! :sillysmi:


----------



## Dioboleque

More old pics...these were also taken with my first digi, the Kodak Z740. C&C Welcome!

1.





2.


----------



## soul.glo

Dioboleque said:


> soul.glo ~ all are very nice! Luv the droplet in #2, #4 is awesome! :sillysmi:




Thanks!


----------



## Dioboleque

Some purple... all old...

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## Dioboleque

Some yellow... these are recent and were taken with my FZ18 :sillysmi: Aslo... any help, comments, or critique anyone wants to give would be great... I have lots of flower pics, and would like to know how they can be improved... so far I've been told to try to use natural light rather than flash... none of these used flash.

1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## JustAnEngineer

Bougainvillea w/ 70-300 IS
Bougainvillea w/ 17-55 IS

Hibiscus w/ 70-300 IS
Hibiscus w/ 100 macro
Hibiscus, closer w/ 100 macro
Hibiscus, too close w/ 100 macro


----------



## beckyh




----------



## Palakaboy




----------



## sarallyn

orchid...








they used to be echinacheas....








petunia;


----------



## HDPIX

wow, sarallyn, that petunia is gorgeous. It looks like its full of glitter!

...
some of my mom's flowers:





-Heather


----------



## RebelChick

Beginner, please be nice. A few have not even been edited yet:


----------



## Hobbes

One of the most common and hated flowers:


----------



## Feline

We are growing chillies at home and they have just come into flower. The first fruit buds are already showing...


----------



## LaFoto

haduyenhoa said:


> Seem that we don't have a topic about Flowers.


 
Wrong!
We've had a theme thread on Flowers since February 2004. 
So I merged the new and old thread into one.

And I'll add one of my most recent flower pics to the topic just to bump it a little


----------



## Feline

Here are a couple of my latest flower images:

Petunia






Rose


----------



## CameraCrave91

1.) Purple Flowers With Fence






2.)Dandelion






3.)Pink Rose






4.)Orange Flower


----------



## bradster76




----------



## amkphotography

Everyone has some nice shots! Here are two from me.


----------



## zandman




----------



## Bifurcator

_*Links gone*_


----------



## LaFoto

Wow, that's MANY new flowers.
I could swamp this theme thread with flower pics, too! Can't tell HOW many I have taken...

Here's a newer one with fly:






I'll go look for more :greenpbl:


----------



## LaFoto

And I once made a thread for Scooter showing_only_yellow_flowers , for she had said she liked them so much! 

And here are two that I took today:











Still not to mention the many older flower photos I have ... :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## toofpaste

That pink rose by camera.....is breathtaking....really nice capture.


----------



## johngpt

Bifurcator!

Wow!

Way to blow us all away dude.

Between you and Corinna, I'm embarrassed to post here now.


----------



## johngpt

Okay, I'll get over my feelings of inadequacy. Someday.  

From yesterday.


----------



## LaFoto

Ah. Found it.
My last year's photo of the little purple flowers in our garden - I've always liked that one best of all!


----------



## johngpt

zandman said:


>


zandman, I'd love to see you post your stuff a wee bit larger. My aging eyes have trouble with the smaller images, and your stuff is good.









Corinna, with every post of yours, I learn more. Such nice stuff.


----------



## jdjd1118




----------



## NateS

Never saw this thread before so I'll clutter it up with some of mine.




































Do weeds count?










Extereme Closeups of a weed


----------



## DanCanon

Here are a some of my better ones.

#1 http://www.flickr.com/photos/ds_-_photos/2564835324/sizes/l/
#2 http://www.flickr.com/photos/ds_-_photos/2563992649/sizes/l/
#3 http://www.flickr.com/photos/ds_-_photos/2564828798/sizes/l/

I love how the pollen looks in #3


----------



## johngpt

NateS, the vibrancy of that third one just blows me away.


----------



## DarkEyes

Still saving for a decent macro lens... Imagine the Possibilities


----------



## Feline

These are a couple of Macro shots I took last summer....

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3168/3052573278_3559d34a9f_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3013/3051737633_9af9dd17ec_o.jpg


----------



## Feline

Marigold after the rain....







Nettle Flower Macro


----------



## TwoRails

1.






2.






.


----------



## chemqueen

Bouquet of pretty pink flowers - my sister's bouquet for her wedding.


----------



## johngpt

Taken out at my sister's this past September. I don't believe I've posted it previously.


----------



## pierrottweiler

lots of very nice photos here!!

here are 2 of mine:


----------



## SHWELL

I think these suck, but they are the only Florals I have....


----------



## johngpt

SHWELL, they don't suck at all. Your second one is actually very nicely composed. You also did well getting the center of the right hand flower focused. There's nice use of a wide aperture, making the background unfocused, drawing attention to the flower. All in all, well done.

Boosting contrast slightly in an image editing program would really make it pop.


----------



## SHWELL

johngpt said:


> SHWELL, they don't suck at all. Your second one is actually very nicely composed. You also did well getting the center of the right hand flower focused. There's nice use of a wide aperture, making the background unfocused, drawing attention to the flower. All in all, well done.
> 
> Boosting contrast slightly in an image editing program would really make it pop.


 

Thanx, yeah none of them were edited at all.. And I honestly did not plan on sharing them.. These were all taken as a spur of the moment type deal.... Pic 1 was a center piece at my wifes Christmas Party, Nuber 2 is a shot from my Driveway, and Number three was one taken in Downtown Dallas as I got off of a Trolley ride...... 1 and 3 were taken with my D60, and 2 was taken with my Olympus C8080.....


----------



## m33kr0b

Ann Arbor, MI





Fredrick Meijer Gardens, Grand Rapids, MI


----------



## JTown

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Would like some C&C on these pics please


----------



## sburatorul

there are some very good flower shots in here. gonna throw my best two in the fight


----------



## johngpt

sburatorul, in your second photo, the yellow brown background and blue flowers being so opposite, really make the flowers pop. Great stuff man.


----------



## sburatorul

thanks johngpt. i like yours too, the purple-pink one(always had a problem distinguishing between the two colors). the edges of the petals are somewhat blurred but i like it like that.


----------



## hopdaddy

go easy on me i'm a noob


----------



## pilotgirl2007




----------



## johngpt

pilotgirl2007, that's one heckuva shot. Crisply focused where it oughtta be. Great range from dark to light, without blown highlights. Nicely composed with carpel and stamena off center. Way to go dudette. You got everything spot on.


----------



## kalee




----------



## R-NAGE Photography




----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Ian that's really nice.

LaFoto, my email said you'd posted, but the link is gone?


----------



## Hobbes

EF 35-80mm converted macro lens


----------



## LaFoto

johngpt said:


> Ian that's really nice.
> 
> LaFoto, my email said you'd posted, but the link is gone?


 
Yes. Sorry John, that was a mistake of mine. I tried to tidy up a bit in this Themes forum and by mistake QUOTED someone's post where all the links had long gone ... and suddenly it seemed like I had posted something new with all the links gone ... silly me. I deleted that then and edited the thread in question. Sorry for that.
You get e-mail when I post something??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> Yes. Sorry John, that was a mistake of mine. I tried to tidy up a bit in this Themes forum and by mistake QUOTED someone's post where all the links had long gone ... and suddenly it seemed like I had posted something new with all the links gone ... silly me. I deleted that then and edited the thread in question. Sorry for that.
> You get e-mail when I post something??????????????????????????????????????


Yes. Don't tell anyone.

I'm stalking you!


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> Yes. Sorry John, that was a mistake of mine. I tried to tidy up a bit in this Themes forum and by mistake QUOTED someone's post where all the links had long gone ... and suddenly it seemed like I had posted something new with all the links gone ... silly me. I deleted that then and edited the thread in question. Sorry for that.
> You get e-mail when I post something??????????????????????????????????????


Yes. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## AgentAustin




----------



## Daki_One




----------



## decaphotography

pilotgirl2007 said:


>





johngpt said:


> pilotgirl2007, that's one heckuva shot. Crisply focused where it oughtta be. Great range from dark to light, without blown highlights. Nicely composed with carpel and stamena off center. Way to go dudette. You got everything spot on.


_
What he said!  LOL  :mrgreen:  such a beautiful and so well done image!_


----------



## decaphotography

icassell said:


>


_
I like the drama of this image._


----------



## icassell

decaphotography said:


> _
> I like the drama of this image._



Thanks 

Ian


----------



## Hobbes

Just some pictures I took of a bumblebee and some dandelions nothing special


----------



## amkphotography




----------



## blondie621




----------



## johngpt

blondie621 said:


>


Very pleasing composition.


----------



## JTown




----------



## xoayyveeox




----------



## johngpt

xoayyveeox said:


>


Nice.


----------



## xoayyveeox

thanks!


----------



## SuperMom30

still learning c&c welcome

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.


----------



## johngpt

I like this one's curving lines, and the black background at the far right, accentuating the petals' curves.

The curves give movement through the image.


----------



## SuperMom30

johngpt said:


> I like this one's curving lines, and the black background at the far right, accentuating the petals' curves.
> 
> The curves give movement through the image.


 
Thank you it's one of my favs 2


----------



## Hobbes

not exactly flowers...


----------



## johngpt

Hobbes, great stuff!


----------



## Hobbes

johngpt said:


> Hobbes, great stuff!



Thanks, John 
It seems that people here in Saskatchewan really love flowers course I see plants and flowers almost everywhere which makes me love the summer even more ^^


----------



## johngpt




----------



## javier




----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


>



Love this one, John.


Ian


----------



## johngpt

Thanks Ian.

That bee/flower shot of Javier's is amazing!

Here's another from the LA Arboretum.


----------



## icassell

javier said:


>



I've never been mooned by a bee, before :lmao:

I agree with John -- this is an amazing image.


Ian


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> I've never been mooned by a bee, before :lmao:Ian


Just add it to the long list of beings willing to throw a moon our way, bud. :mrgreen:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Bought my honey some flowers to brighten her day.  Thought I should at least grab an image or two.


----------



## johngpt

Whoa, that's almost 3-D in how it reaches out at you.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## javier

Thanks Ian and thank you John.


----------



## javier

icassell said:


>



Very nice. I love the way the bokeh smoothly blends in with its cousin. Well done.


----------



## javier

AgentAustin said:


>



Very nice!


----------



## javier

Hobbes said:


> Just some pictures I took of a bumblebee and some dandelions nothing special



I have no idea why..But this really works for me.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Thanks Ian.
> 
> That bee/flower shot of Javier's is amazing!
> 
> Here's another from the LA Arboretum.




Very nice, love the bokeh!


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Ordinarily, it's the stamen/pistil that are the center of focus/attention with flower shots, but it's the veins in the petals of this bad boy that are its significant feature, and so deserve the focus and prominence you've given them. Nicely done Javier. That slight glow on the anthers just toward us from the edge of the petals really makes me smile.


----------



## javier

Thank you John, I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Kondro86




----------



## Kondro86




----------



## icassell

I dropped this in a couple of places ... fit more than one

Ian


----------



## johngpt

Kondro86 said:


>


Dan, as I said at your flickr, well done.


----------



## Battou

Original TPF post - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/167242-unopened.html
Taken (Handheld) with Canon Macro FD 100mm on Canon EF, ASA 400


----------



## javier

Battou
That is a very nice photo you have there. Macro lenses seem the way to go when it comes to flower shots as it gives them a different look. 
I am happy to see that it is a film capture as well.


----------



## icassell

Battou said:


> Original TPF post - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/167242-unopened.html
> Taken (Handheld) with Canon Macro FD 100mm on Canon EF, ASA 400



Beautiful composition 

Ian


----------



## Battou

javier said:


> Battou
> That is a very nice photo you have there. Macro lenses seem the way to go when it comes to flower shots as it gives them a different look.
> I am happy to see that it is a film capture as well.



Thanks, Yeah, Macro lenses work wonders, but there are ways to achieve macro goodness with out one  At some point I'll have to dig up some of my other floral shots.



icassell said:


> Beautiful composition
> 
> Ian



Thank you, Composition is usually one of my weak points.


----------



## LaFoto

The cactus in my kitchen decided to produce a flower.


----------



## LaFoto

And in the front garden...






... there are these WEEDS.
And yes, actually they are just that. Weeds. But I find them way too pretty to pull them!


----------



## icassell

Juneau, Alaska


Ian


----------



## javier

Ian, those are some nice flowers. I have not seen that one before. Good capture!


----------



## icassell

Thanks, Javier. I thought this flower was beautiful. I wish I had taken more images. I had to search the internet to find out what this one was ... it seems that it is not common and frequently found in association with wild Iris (which was nearby).  The little blue flowers are forget-me-nots ... Alaska's state flower.

http://plants.usda.gov/plantguide/pdf/cs_fraf2.pdf

Chocolate lily


Ian


----------



## Hobbes

@Kondro86: I gotta agree with John here. That shot is totally amazing! It's sharp, perfect composition and the colors are just beautiful. Did you post process it?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Hobbes I really like the light on the bottom pic.

Our jasmine is blooming.  Here are a couple from today.  One from right after the rain this morning and one just as the sun was going down.


----------



## Kondro86

Hobbes said:


> @Kondro86: I gotta agree with John here. That shot is totally amazing! It's sharp, perfect composition and the colors are just beautiful. Did you post process it?


 
Very little, just brighten a tad and minor saturation increase. When I shoot flowers I wait until just before sundown, its the best time for it, nothing gets blown out.  Thanks to both of you guys for the compliments.


----------



## Kondro86

This is "floral stuff" right? lol


----------



## emiirei




----------



## Mullen




----------



## Plankton

Did a small studio set up today. Chair, black T-shirt, and a window. 






















-Javin


----------



## johngpt

Such great stuff.


----------



## TwoRails

Haven't been around since May or so, and I'm catching up on some 'old' posts...  there is some very nice shots above!!  Too many to comment on individually, but I like them!


----------



## msvg

Some amazing flower shots here! Great job!

My submissions:


----------



## johngpt

Those are some great shots Mike G. You might consider placing some space between each image. That would allow each to be better viewed.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Those are some great shots Mike G. You might consider placing some space between each image. That would allow each to be better viewed.


Agreed.


----------



## Mullen




----------



## johngpt




----------



## sherry85

All Wedding Rings on Sale Now!

Fine Mens Jewelry at Dirt Cheap Prices!

The Lowest Prices Guaranteed!

Unbreakable, Indestructible Tungsten Carbide Wedding Rings Starting at $49
& Up!

Designer Ceramic Watches Starting at $249 & Up!

We stock Titanium Wedding Bands, Ceramic Wedding Bands, Tungsten Wedding
Bands and many more, starting at only $49!

We carry Stainless Steel Chains, Cuff Links, Earrings, Money Clips,
Genuine 14K Gold Medallions and many more.

Buy Now and get a FREE 1GB MP3 Player with any order of $200 or more!

Free Shipping on All Orders $100 or more!

LIMITED TIME ONLY!!! HURRY AND BUY NOW!!!

Call us Toll Free at 888 700-7828 or 714 252-5753!

Email us at Info@DuraTungstenRing.com

We have live chat!

Dura Tungsten Carbide Wedding Rings at 50% Off Retail Prices


----------



## johngpt

Moderator contacted regarding removing the spam post.


----------



## javier

Nice photos ''sherry85'', now take and peddle your snake oil over to Nigeria.


----------



## javier

Just saw your post John, I was about to do the same. 
Thanks for your very positive influence on this site


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Daki_One




----------



## Battou

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/173368-little-white.html
Taken (Handheld) with Canon Macro FD 100mm on Canon EF, ASA 800





Bigger Here


_________________________________

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/173233-anti-green.html
Taken (Handheld) with Canon Macro FD 100mm on Canon EF, ASA 800 (Uncropped Full Frame)





Bigger here


This one is a touch underexposed but I like it, I think it actually worked out in my favor here.

_________________________________

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/173178-cactus-flower.html
Taken with Canon Macro FD 100mm on Canon Bellows FL on Canon EF, ASA 800 (Uncropped Full Frame)





Bigger here

The woman who owns the cactus told me what it is bt I can't for the life of me remember...

Also the spotty white in the background is a paper towel...I sort of had no choice in that, but I was not going to complain since she did call me over to see it and I got this oppertunity to shoot it and the flowers where gone the following day.


----------



## johngpt

Daki_One, haven't seen one of yours for awhile. Very nice!

Battou, as always, superb!


----------



## Battou

johngpt said:


> Battou, as always, superb!



Thanks, the first one was even nominated for one of them members choice things on another site, the first one I've ever had, I'm rather proud of that.


----------



## Daki_One

johngpt said:


> Daki_One, haven't seen one of yours for awhile. Very nice!



thanks! been busy havent been able to shoot recently. :thumbdown:


----------



## icassell

Mullen said:


>




Sorry I missed this one before.  I love it.


----------



## Dory2006

A few of my flowers and stuff. Not as good as some I've seen here. 

Original photo. I made the background Sepia






I haven't edited this one: 







Thanks for any advice or comments I can get. 

The first is from Flickr and the second from Photobucket. My photobucket ran out of space and I'm too cheap to upgrade. So I'm now using flickr.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## javier

johngpt said:


>


John, This is fabulously good!


----------



## Dory2006

#1 Edit with soft focus






#2 edited with partial color





#3





#4





#5





#6





Hope they're okay. The first couple were edited, but most haven't been.


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> John, This is fabulously good!



Thanks Javier!


----------



## johngpt

Dory2006, nice eye for composition you have.

(sounds like yoda, it does)


----------



## icassell

Dory2006 ... I like these.  I think #3 and 6 would be even better if they had a bit of fill light. I think #5 is my fav as they stand.


----------



## LaFoto

Gotlandic Wildflowers


----------



## mishele

Thanks for starting the flower threads.......all this cold weather had me down


----------



## Tim N

Nice topic area.  I love macro pictures.  Thought I'd put up two from Shenandoah National Park I took around October 2010.











Please feel free to comment.


----------



## johngpt

Corinna! Thank you for reminding us of this thread! I'd totally forgotten it! Hard to believe that it had been since August of 2009 that it had last seen a post until today! Those photos from Gotland are amazing!


----------



## johngpt

This one I'm not linking to its exif page as it's private back at flickr. I hadn't really intended it to be a 'real' floral photo. I'd shot it in response to someone at the canon site who wanted to know about the lens and shooting wide open and minimum focus distance. So I dragged the cactus outside where I could push the camera toward it on the tripod, without consideration for background, etc. The only part in focus is the opening bud smack dab in the middle of the frame!  Which was the intention for the fellow who had the question about the lens.


----------



## artwork37




----------



## artwork37




----------



## ayeelkay

1.






2.


----------



## ayeelkay

1.






2.


----------



## mishele




----------



## johngpt

ayeelkay, mishele...

... wow!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Image I shot for a friends orchid website.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Beautiful, as always, mishele.


----------



## mishele

Look at you pullin out the flower!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Oh yeah?


----------



## mishele

BJ........you aren't BLUE anymore......lol


----------



## johngpt

Arkanjel, Mishele, BJ, really nice stuff.

This is off the deep end, as I played lots in post because the original was an attempt at speedlite backlighting, that was really blown out. Then I couldn't get the off camera flash to work again!





orchid colorburn by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## mishele




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Mishele, your floral stuff is just so creamy!


----------



## johngpt

Simon (Arkanjel) and Mishele, your images are marvelous. Like opposite ends of the spectrum, and both superb.


----------



## Baltas

And here is blue bearded iris .


----------



## JWellman

Columbine





Went flower picking yesterday...


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Love the light in that first image Jess.  Nice.  :thumbup:


----------



## johngpt

first bloom 14Mar11


----------



## JohnB43

IMG_5806-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_6129.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_6187.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_6298-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_9326-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_9516.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_9497.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_7719.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Hello there John from West Chester!!


----------



## JohnB43

Hello Mishele from Denver!


----------



## mishele

Neighbors we are!!


----------



## johngpt

decaying and renewing


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Grass bloom


----------



## johngpt

Simon, great image!

If you post using BBCode from flickr's drop down menu, there will be a link back to the image there. I don't understand why the admins have gotten upset with some folks having extraordinarily long signatures. Big deal. It's easy enough to just scroll past. Why should the many be forced to suffer for a few idiots?

I know I'd like it if you posted using the BBCode, so this way I have a way to get to your flickr photostream.


----------



## johngpt

anonymous spring flower


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

johngpt said:


> Simon, great image!
> 
> If you post using BBCode from flickr's drop down menu, there will be a link back to the image there. I don't understand why the admins have gotten upset with some folks having extraordinarily long signatures. Big deal. It's easy enough to just scroll past. Why should the many be forced to suffer for a few idiots?
> 
> I know I'd like it if you posted using the BBCode, so this way I have a way to get to your flickr photostream.



Thanks John.  I will try that!

Very nice capture as well.  Love the light and dof on that one.  :thumbup:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

yellow-crown-of-thorns by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## FearNothing321

Daisy by FearNothing321, on Flickr




Bird of Paradise by FearNothing321, on Flickr




Purple Flower by FearNothing321, on Flickr


----------



## FearNothing321

Sunflower by FearNothing321, on Flickr




Passion flower by FearNothing321, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

FearNothing321 said:


>



Fine detail you caught at the stamen and pistil.


----------



## smanuel

Taken with my Blackberry


----------



## Buckster

A few of mine:

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.


----------



## johngpt

Buckster said:


> 9.



This one I find markedly appealing. Maybe it's the gray background making it almost a selective color, combined with the exquisite detail.


----------



## FearNothing321

Here are a few new photos from this previous weekend




Pink Flower by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Orchid by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Cool Flower by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Black and White by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice stuff Tony. I especially like that b/w one.


----------



## FearNothing321

johngpt said:


> Nice stuff Tony. I especially like that b/w one.



Thank you


----------



## johngpt

afternoon orchid




.


----------



## FearNothing321

here are a few test shots from my new Nikon 50mm




Bird of Paradise by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Bird of Paradise by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## jtee




----------



## mishele




----------



## CMfromIL

Great pictures! I'm going to post this picture because it's "floral stuff". I hope you enjoy, it was taken on my deck 2 summers ago:






And a flower from my backyard pond:






Lilly in the pond:


----------



## Stryker




----------



## tingeliM

http://millakouhia.galleria.fi/kuvat/Luonto+-+Nature/white.JPG


----------



## johngpt

Stryker, Milla, nice stuff. Milla, I especially like your last one, of the flowers past their prime!


----------



## johngpt

sunflower, end of season


.


From this past weekend. And I went by there this Wednesday. All gone now.


----------



## Stryker




----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## Stryker




----------



## MissCream

Sorry about the watermark!!


----------



## Futurelight

For me, flowers hold so much grace. They are not easy to photrograph because of all the light variancies but, when captured, they hold so much beauty.


----------



## mishele




----------



## johngpt

Really lovely stuff.


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## johngpt

Very cool Stryker!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Mishele:  love the color contrast!




NIK-7082 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Simon, looks almost like it was blown from glass! Lovely two toned background too!


----------



## mishele




----------



## Joel_W

Outstanding, simply outstanding.


----------



## Joel_W

Here's a few of my florals.




Purple Chryanthemums by jaw101, on Flickr




S Yellow Daisy by jaw101, on Flickr




DSCN2878 by jaw101, on Flickr


----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337




----------



## cgipson1




----------



## Stryker




----------



## Joel_W

Stryker, 1st impression is that I love it. It really grabed my attention. Colors, exposure, and composition all work perfectly together. Just a great picture.


----------



## Stryker

Thanks for the kind words, sir Joel_W.  I appreciate it so much.


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## bobnr32

d1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Joel_W

Here's a few I took yesterday at the Arboretum at Old Westbury Green Houses. 




DSC_0063 by jaw101, on Flickr




DSC_0057 by jaw101, on Flickr




DSC_0129 by jaw101, on Flickr


----------



## cannpope

Just a few from me


----------



## Yundt_Photography

These were taken at the Atlanta Botanical Garden. How did I do on these?
1





2 (Yes I know this picture is a little dark)





3





4


----------



## Joel_W

yundt,  Pictures 1 & 4 have issues with way too busy backgrounds. A much shallower DOF would have greatly helped.  Selective cropping will certain improve both of them, both compositionally, and with the background issues. I like pic 2 the best, Although it's some what under exposed.


----------



## johngpt

I also like #2 best. When I was carrying around more kit with me, several lenses in a camera bag, or backpack, I'd have a 4x6 piece of cardboard covered with aluminum foil that I'd whip out to reflect light back onto a subject like this when nature wasn't cooperating.


----------



## johngpt

Here's an oddball one, of what's above our kitchen sink, very very early one morning last week.








aloe you christmas cactus


----------



## FearNothing321

Grunge Roses by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




B &amp; W Roses by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Red Flower by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice stuff Tony.


----------



## johngpt

Say, is anyone besides me having trouble with TPF recognizing you? Every day lately when I click on an email link to come to one of my subscribed threads, I need to log in. TPF previously would recognize me. I'm not having a problem with any other of the forums to which I belong. This started happening this weekend.

And here's one from the archives I don't think I've posted.





blue flowered ivy


----------



## mjhoward

A couple of mine (some repeats):


----------



## FearNothing321

johngpt said:


> Nice stuff Tony.



Thank you, I've been trying out some new editing software.  I edited those photos with Snapseed for Mac.


----------



## JustinL




----------



## Joel_W

JustinL, I really like pics 1 & 2. Picture 3's selective focus is just doesn't seem right to me. The only thing in focus is the petals on the right. Everthing else is just to soft IMHO.


----------



## JustinL

Thank you, yea I was considering cropping it, my attention when I took the shot was the hanging drop. But after looking at the whole image I agree how soft the green center especially seems very distracting.


----------



## mishele




----------



## lovemeformetori

I know dandelions are a weed, but I love this picture


----------



## Joel_W

Lovemeformetori, A Dandelion may be a weed as we call it, but it's really a wild flower that usually makes a fantastic floral subject.  

As for your picture, you need to do some basic editing. 1st and foremost is to straighten out the grass line as it's really tilted, as well as everything else. Looks like it could use slightly more saturation, and contrast, and if you could deal with that hot spot on the green leaf to the left of he main Dandelion.


----------



## lovemeformetori

Joel_W said:
			
		

> Lovemeformetori, A Dandelion may be a weed as we call it, but it's really a wild flower that usually makes a fantastic floral subject.
> 
> As for your picture, you need to do some basic editing. 1st and foremost is to straighten out the grass line as it's really tilted, as well as everything else. Looks like it could use slightly more saturation, and contrast, and if you could deal with that hot spot on the green leaf to the left of he main Dandelion.



Thank you! Your criticism is greatly appreciated! I'm still just starting so all this is really helpful for me to get started as a photographer!


----------



## mishele

Chaos by Mishele21, on Flickr


----------



## Joel_W

Michelle, nice, very nice. Glad to see ya around.


----------



## Joel_W

Here's my one and only Dandelion picture.


----------



## johngpt

What the heck, I just posted this over at the bokeh thread, but since it's a dandelion, I'm posting it here too.






flash point


----------



## johngpt

mishele said:


> Chaos by Mishele21, on Flickr



Only you can bring drama to floral stuff!


----------



## TamiAz

Sunflowers taken with my new 85mm..Not as dramatic as Mishele's cool looking flower..


----------



## lovemeformetori

Second one is one of my favorite pictures I've ever taken.


----------



## Stryker




----------



## dawn

I don't usually post photos here because I'm nowhere near the level of most photographers here, just a hobbyist, and I don't like criticism (seriously, if my photos suck, don't tell me, I want to be surprised).  

Anyway, I like these ones.


----------



## johngpt

Dawn - they don't suck.


----------



## johngpt

mexican plum maybe


----------



## abhishekdg

All i can say is "WOW"!!!! Am blown away by these pics.. Anyways here's my 2 cents :-


----------



## Ernicus

Here are a few of mine I'd like to share.    I hope you like them.


----------



## Ernicus

I noticed my files are a lot larger than the others, are we supposed to be resizing them for posting?  Sorry, I'm new.


----------



## DangerMau5




----------



## djim

Here are a few of my flower/floral shots


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## johngpt

Ernicus said:


> I noticed my files are a lot larger than the others, are we supposed to be resizing them for posting?  Sorry, I'm new.



Sorry, I had to chuckle. You've got almost 1200 posts, but you really *are* new! You just arrived in May and have posted this many! Way cool. 

Remember, it's not the size of your file that matters...

:mrgreen:


But seriously, regarding image size. Many folks resize to something about 1024 horizontally or 700 or 800 vertically, just to keep the image within most folks' display size, without having to scroll to see the entire image.

It's often easier to appreciate the artistry of the image if the viewer doesn't have to scroll to view it. But I'm not having any problem seeing your entire image when I click on them, despite them seeming to be larger. Perhaps the process of embedding you're using resizes automatically.


----------



## Buckster

johngpt said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed my files are a lot larger than the others, are we supposed to be resizing them for posting?  Sorry, I'm new.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I had to chuckle. You've got almost 1200 posts, but you really *are* new! You just arrived in May and have posted this many! Way cool.   Remember, it's not the size of your file that matters...  :mrgreen:   But seriously, regarding image size. Many folks resize to something about 1024 horizontally or 700 or 800 vertically, just to keep the image within most folks' display size, without having to scroll to see the entire image.  It's often easier to appreciate the artistry of the image if the viewer doesn't have to scroll to view it. But I'm not having any problem seeing your entire image when I click on them, despite them seeming to be larger. Perhaps the process of embedding you're using resizes automatically.
Click to expand...

There's something to be said for file size download times and bandwidth as well, even though most of us are on speedier connections these days.  Full size files can be anywhere from 1+ MB to nearly 5MB each, whereas typical sizes for web browsing are more like 300kb to 500kb, which is a huge savings in download time and bandwidth usage that I really appreciate.


----------



## R3d

Rose by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Chora Church Roses by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Gerbera Daisy Arrangement by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Geranium by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Marcelle

just some shots


----------



## johngpt

What a great time of year here in the northern hemisphere for such beautiful flowers.


----------



## sm4him

Oh, why not? I posted this in another thread, but it's one of my favorite most recent florals:


----------



## FearNothing321

a few from my Key West Vacation




Mums by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Pathway to Paradise by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Fallen Flowers by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Passion Flower by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Lobster Claw Palm by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Tropical Plants by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr


----------



## djim

Lovely Orange by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr





Interesting Flower by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him




----------



## R3d

Pink Flowers by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## FireDiva

My weakness.......raindrops!


----------



## greyelm




----------



## greyelm




----------



## greyelm




----------



## greyelm




----------



## greyelm




----------



## greyelm




----------



## johngpt

Malcolm, is that you?

Gorgeous stuff!


----------



## FearNothing321

Siam Tulip by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Siam Tulip by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Siam Tulip by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Pink Flowers by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Siam Tulip by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr


----------



## jowensphoto




----------



## greyelm

johngpt said:


> Malcolm, is that you?
> 
> Gorgeous stuff!


Hi John

Yes, this Malcolm. 

Glad you liked the pictures, the weather in the UK has been rain for weeks and weeks so I am having to choose my subjects closer to home.


----------



## johngpt

greyelm said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malcolm, is that you?
> 
> Gorgeous stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John
> 
> Yes, this Malcolm.
> 
> Glad you liked the pictures, the weather in the UK has been rain for weeks and weeks so I am having to choose my subjects closer to home.
Click to expand...

Good to see you here. This forum and the X forum are the two I mostly frequent.


----------



## djim

Untitled by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

First one is mildly modified from original...  Second one has heavy-handed PP to simulate a painting


----------



## The Barbarian




----------



## The Barbarian




----------



## djim

A lil bunch by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## djim

Interesting Flower by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Interesting flower, and nicely blurred background.


----------



## djim

Red Leaves by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## djim

Yellow Rose by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Lilac Colored Flowers by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

NIK_9042 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djim

Thousand Pedals in Pink by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## djim

Sunburst Yellow by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## djim

Bright Pink by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Outstanding shot David!


----------



## johngpt

djim said:


> Sunburst Yellow by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


Outstanding shot David.


----------



## djim

johngpt said:


> djim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunburst Yellow by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding shot David.
Click to expand...


Thanks johngpt


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_7363a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## SimOtakuGirl




----------



## Patriot

Purple flower by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr




Standing out by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr


----------



## Patriot

bentcountershaft said:


> IMG_7363a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr




What lens did you use for this?


----------



## bentcountershaft

Patriot said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7363a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lens did you use for this?
Click to expand...


Most likely a Canon 24-70 L.  The original one, not the Mark II.


----------



## CCY020

*
*

*


*



*


*





*Flickr: CCY020's Photostream*


----------



## cgipson1




----------



## ozzysangel




----------



## Tuffythepug

Peek-a-boo


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## LaFoto

116_ButteCollegeCampus von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0466_Lisbon_SiteOfExpo98 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0471_Lisbon_SiteOfExpo98 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0472_Lisbon_SiteOfExpo98 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## jowensphoto

^ Ooooh I really like the last one!


----------



## Mully




----------



## pingdoh

Flower.Drops. by dohpi, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_7342a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

cyclamen via hipstamatic


----------



## deeky

Been going back through some of my photos and not sure why I didn't post in this thread before.  The lillies were blooming when I first got my dslr so a lot of my first shots were of the lillies.  Here are a couple of those:

At first was a little unhappy with the intrusion of the leaf, but have kind of grown to like it.



IMG_0024a by breckmiller, on Flickr


A little saturated, but it is what it is.  It grabs me:



IMG_0060b1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

075_LevadaWalk_Boaventura von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




070_LevadaWalk_Boaventura von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




095_LevadaWalk_Boaventura von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## johngpt

So pretty.


----------



## Rick50

Rose


----------



## johngpt

Rick, great composition, detail, and background blur.


----------



## johngpt

cyclamen textures and flash


----------



## oldhippy

from m old point and shoot


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Justman1020

View attachment 33603
Edited::

posted these in nature. Didnt know this thread existed. (I know...search)


----------



## ss13




----------



## johngpt

well past easter christmas cactus


----------



## Rick50




----------



## johngpt

rose in cherry shine flash


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## MiFleur

Last flowers of the year by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50




----------



## MiFleur

Lovely flower Rick!


----------



## LaFoto

0336_Madeira_Funchal_DescendingFromMonte von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Buckster

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## Rick50

Buckster - #6 & #7 work for me!


----------



## DragonHeart

South Dade Photo Meetup by DragonHeart305, on Flickr



South Dade Photo Meetup by DragonHeart305, on Flickr



Bird of Paradise Flower (Strelitzia Reginae) by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## digital flower

^^Love the tropical flowers especially the Powderpuff (#2). The Bird of Paradise looks a little overexposed and the background is distracting.


----------



## MiFleur

Buckster said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 4.



I really love these two, love the composition of the first one
and the light on the second, so subtle!


----------



## Rick50

Seems like with all the snow in the news a Flower is needed!


----------



## LaFoto

You're so right, Rick!




018_QuintaDoFurao_Santana von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0258_Madeira_Funchal_Monte_BirdOfParadise von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




215_AchadasDaCruz von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




147_OneLevadaDown von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0285_Madeira_Funchal_Monte_QuintaJardinsDoImperador-FormerQuintaDoMonte von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## johngpt

christmas cactus first bloom


----------



## LaFoto

058_amLagoDiCavazzo von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0560_Lisbon_ParqueAmalia von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




634_VeredaDaLadeira_Wildflowers von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Rick50




----------



## TamiAz




----------



## johngpt

Tami, that's an odd one, and I really like it!


----------



## Rick50




----------



## johngpt

bouquet in black & white


----------



## chris4all

Tristesse​EOS 600D-Settings: 1/125  &#402;/5.6  ISO100  55 mm


----------



## johngpt

Anyone besides me taken to the first page of this thread when clicking on go to new post from the email notification?


----------



## Rick50

Spring is here. From my front yard this morning. This is at 90mm with extension tubes as the flower is small. And I use flash.


----------



## johngpt

close up tree blossom at work


----------



## chris4all

Tulips



​ Florescence​I don't know the name of the second flower is that a simple rose?


----------



## Rick50

Chris, I really like the lighting on these. Good job!


----------



## B3nn1

Decently warm weather here. No where near amazing as the other pictures but couldnt resist posting


----------



## Rick50

I have no clue on what flower this is. First time I've seen one.


----------



## Volunteer




----------



## Photographiend




----------



## sm4him

Rick50 said:


> I have no clue on what flower this is. First time I've seen one.



Beautiful!! Look up African Daisy; I believe that's what this is.


----------



## Rick50

I think you are right - African Daisy it is. Thanks!


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Photographiend




----------



## Rick50

From today


----------



## cenote

Rick, The lighting is superb, nice job. Standard add-on flash?


----------



## Rick50

I used flash. It was a cloudy day and without it things would be flat. I almost always use flash on flowers.


----------



## Netskimmer

Took this about a year ago...


----------



## Rick50




----------



## mpasq66




----------



## Rick50




----------



## B3nn1

what lens was this taking with? nice photo. mpass


----------



## Rick50

Thanks, I used my 90mm Tamron Macro. Like that lens. I had a friend of mine hold my flash with a softbox on it and I handheld the camera.


----------



## chris4all

Dandelion




tooth of the lion


----------



## Whiskeyjack

Took this yesterday afternoon, with some help from my husband as a hand to hold the rose.


----------



## chris4all

The rose has a beautiful color. 




Gerbera


----------



## DorkSterr

I think I should of kept the coloured version.

After The Rain | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## starsbutnosigns

My roses:
government id 135 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Rick50

Bringing back a few flowers.


----------



## johngpt

blue vase and red flowers


----------



## johngpt

red flowers black + white butterfly


----------



## Rick50

Nice John...


----------



## TamiAz




----------



## mishele




----------



## JTPhotography




----------



## johngpt

frosty blossom 10Mar12


An oldie but one that doesn't say I've posted here previously.


----------



## limr

Black-eyed Susans.


----------



## Rick50




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

NIK_9983 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MartinCrabtree




----------



## johngpt

Martin, nice composition and detail.


----------



## johngpt

ortega street sunflower 15Aug13


----------



## MartinCrabtree

johngpt said:


> Martin, nice composition and detail.



Thanks. That was taken with my D3100 and new to me 50MM 1.4 Ais screwing around in the backyard. Just shooting what was in front of me checking out the new toy. It's a crop of a much larger image.


----------



## mishele




----------



## TwoRails

Haven't been around for a while...  just wanted to say there are some fantastic shots above!!


----------



## minicoop1985

JTPhotography's daisies (I'm guessing-I'm no botanist) are AWESOME. Some fantastic stuff in here.

These are Zinnias, as I was told in the General section.




PA020233 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## mishele




----------



## djim

Pink Flower by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Hunting for some honey by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## BrickHouse

sleist said:


>


This would be really pretty if it weren't for Satan's minion climbing around on it.


----------



## sleist

BrickHouse said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be really pretty if it weren't for Satan's minion climbing around on it.
Click to expand...


IMO, the spider is the only thing that makes this shot worth a second look.


----------



## johngpt

flower and bee


----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist

^^^^  Ha Ha - Just noticed I posted this already.
No more beer for me ..


----------



## sleist

I think this one is a first ...


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

If it wasn't posted in the last year, all good! 
What are you drinking?


----------



## sleist

mishele said:


> If it wasn't posted in the last year, all good!
> What are you drinking?



Southern Tier Double Milk Stout.

The post was about 7 posts previous to this one.  Well within the past 3 months me thinks.
A year is out of the question.
I need to switch to sticky buds ....


----------



## limr




----------



## djim

Untitled by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Untitled by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sleist said:


> ^^^^  Ha Ha - Just noticed I posted this already.
> No more beer for me ..


Beer is proof that God loves us...

And I try to tag my photos back at flickr so when I post them here, I know which thread they'd gone to, and also so I know that I've already posted one.

... so I don't have to give up the beer...

:mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

flower at the botanical gardens


----------



## Rick50




----------



## johngpt

olloclipped flowering plum on overcast day


Shot with the cell phone and olloclip attachment's macro lens.


----------



## Rick50

From yesterdays walk.


----------



## Shawchert

Once in a lifetime shot. I know it's dark an there's a timestamp but it was before I even thought about any photography... i just wanted to see what it looked like underneath


----------



## CourtSC




----------



## johngpt

flowering plum with X-T1



Rented Fujifilm X-T1 with rented Fujinon XF 60mm f/2.4 R Macro lens

Any flickr users able to find the BBCode link? I can't. I'm having to copy from two link sources on the new format photo page and then recombine here to post as we once had been able. The "beta" look went live for flickr members with English set as language. Other language users haven't seen the change yet.


----------



## johngpt

olloclipped flowering plum on overcast day




Somewhat unusual. Shot with the iphone and the olloclip macro lens.


----------



## djim

Some more flowers




Red pedals with a yellow spice by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr



Purple Flower by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr



Pink Lily by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr



Purple Flower by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice lighting David.


----------



## johngpt

last of the blossoms


----------



## djim

Thank you John


johngpt said:


> Nice lighting David.


----------



## ruifo

Twin Flowers by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

aging rose at work







.


----------



## mpasq66




----------



## johngpt

bromeliad in the morning






.


----------



## Scatterbrained

Birthday Flowers by tltichy, on Flickr​


----------



## Jeegz

I have found my favorite thread on this forum! Flowers are my niche. I love them. The colors. The contrast. The beauty. 





f


----------



## HighOutput

Some of mine. The bleeding hearts where taken today.


----------



## johngpt

Jeegz said:


> View attachment 77608



I like that second one with the purple petals.


----------



## johngpt

dahlia hybrid at osuna nursery





.


----------



## ruifo

Flor by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

iris hss



The "hss" stands for Happy Sliders Sunday, a flickr group. We're meant to go wild with the sliders in post processing.




.


----------



## Scatterbrained

Dead Rose Bell Trio by tltichy, on Flickr​


----------



## johngpt

Great light and textures Tim.


----------



## limr

Extension tube fun!




Hydrangea 2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Hydrangea 1 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Scatterbrained

johngpt said:


> Great light and textures Tim.


Thanks.


----------



## Scatterbrained

Red, Red Rose by tltichy, on Flickr​


----------



## mishele




----------



## johngpt

Leonore, Tim, I'm in awe of how well your reds look. I find that color is difficult for me to capture well.

Mishele, your blur is almost like flame.


----------



## johngpt

Speaking of extension tube fun...








kalanchoe in ambient light





.


----------



## IzzieK

Extension tube fun? I just got mine delivered last Monday. You mean I have to learn how to use it too?


----------



## djim

Cherry Blossom by the waters by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Cherry Blossom by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Cherry Blossom by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## limr

johngpt said:


> Leonore, Tim, I'm in awe of how well your reds look. I find that color is difficult for me to capture well.
> 
> Mishele, your blur is almost like flame.



Thanks John, though the credit for mine mostly goes to Kodak Gold


----------



## limr

IzzieK said:


> Extension tube fun? I just got mine delivered last Monday. You mean I have to learn how to use it too?



Yes. Yes you do :mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

some sort of flower at the botanical garden




.


----------



## minicoop1985

Scatterbrained said:


> Red, Red Rose by tltichy, on Flickr​



Seriously, man, I'm always floored by your lighting. And images, but your lighting skills are incredible.


----------



## ruifo

Tulip by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## davedyer

I love wildflowers.


----------



## ronlane

Here's my addition to the flowers theme.


----------



## johngpt

Dave, superb stuff!


----------



## johngpt

blossoming apple 04Apr14




.


----------



## Rick50

Water Lily


----------



## Mandolin

My birthday orchids.


----------



## intwophoto

from the mother in law's multiple gardens


----------



## johngpt

In Two, those are marvelous images.


----------



## limr

A deconstructed sunflower 




rs Sunflower by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

lily in pond at botanic garden




.


----------



## johngpt

Leonore, that's great!


----------



## limr

Thank you!


----------



## intwophoto

Thank you very much, [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]johngpt[/FONT]


----------



## HighOutput

Playing in my wife's flower garden again. Took out the 50D, as it was being neglected. EF100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM.


----------



## johngpt

some sort of flower at the botanic gardens




.


----------



## johngpt

HighOutput said:


> Playing in my wife's flower garden again. Took out the 50D, as it was being neglected. EF100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM.



Very nice work.


----------



## Capeesh

Busy Bee on a Thistle


----------



## HighOutput

I can seem myself in the droplets hanging of the Hostas.


----------



## johngpt

purple and yellow flower at the botanic gardens




.


----------



## LaFoto

0098_Rivikken_wsz-frame by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## MiFleur

130518_5549 Red Tulip by MiFleur...Thank You for 1 Million Views, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

hollyhock at my sister's




.


----------



## TerBear

Flowers from earlier this year.  I'm already collecting bulbs for next years flowers.

@johngpt I love the daylily! 




20140531-DSC_0051 by terristahl, on Flickr



20140514-DSC_0121 by terristahl, on Flickr



20140510-DSC_0759 by terristahl, on Flickr



20140803-DSC_0014 by terristahl, on Flickr


----------



## djim

These were some quick shots from a garden close to my house
Enjoy  






Yellow Pedal flowers by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Sunbrust pedals by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Pink Fuzz Flower by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

018_QuintaDoFurao_Santana by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr



013_Santana_coastline by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr



046_LevadaWalk_Boaventura by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr



070_LevadaWalk_Boaventura by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr



098_EncumeadaPass by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Summer Morning by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux

Wife wanted some flower pictures fro the kitchen wall.


----------



## LaFoto

367_WalkingOnAchadaDaTeixeira by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




386_WalkBackToCarPark by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




394_Flora_Madeira by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




408_FloraOnViewpointAbovePontaDelgada by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




444_Fanal_Gorse by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## johngpt

stargazer lily


.


----------



## pez

My Rhodo bush is blooming again.


----------



## johngpt

Dave, outstanding photos!


----------



## johngpt

sunflower four bees and a beetle 


.


----------



## pez

johngpt said:


> Dave, outstanding photos!


Thanks, John!


----------



## johngpt

first dandelion in the park


.


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## johngpt

blue bench at the gardens


.


----------



## johngpt

Fred Berg said:


> View attachment 101129 View attachment 101130 View attachment 101131


Fred, very interesting quality to these. They seem almost like illustrations. Had you used some HDR-ish effects in your editing?


----------



## Fred Berg

johngpt said:


> Fred Berg said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 101129 View attachment 101130 View attachment 101131
> 
> 
> 
> Fred, very interesting quality to these. They seem almost like illustrations. Had you used some HDR-ish effects in your editing?
Click to expand...


Thanks, John. 

No, the first is slightly cropped, the second is also cropped and I needed to increase the exposure a little in post as it was slightly dark, but the third is SOOC.

They were taken with a Leica Digilux 1 using the close-up setting at f8 and aperture priority mode. I almost always use centre weighted metering with this camera as the results are usually very pleasing, and this was the case here also.


----------



## Philmar

Flowering ravine bush - Ivan Forrest Gardens by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Macro flower by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## johngpt

Fred Berg said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fred Berg said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 101129 View attachment 101130 View attachment 101131
> 
> 
> 
> Fred, very interesting quality to these. They seem almost like illustrations. Had you used some HDR-ish effects in your editing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, John.
> 
> No, the first is slightly cropped, the second is also cropped and I needed to increase the exposure a little in post as it was slightly dark, but the third is SOOC.
> 
> They were taken with a Leica Digilux 1 using the close-up setting at f8 and aperture priority mode. I almost always use centre weighted metering with this camera as the results are usually very pleasing, and this was the case here also.
Click to expand...

That digilux seems pretty cool.


----------



## johngpt

beetle at the gardens


.


----------



## Fred Berg

johngpt said:


> That digilux seems pretty cool.



Yes, it certainly is a sweet little camera. By today's standards I suppose it's a bit of a joke, but the results speak for themselves and I love using it.


4.0 Megapixel 

Optical Zoom 3 x 
Optical Sensor Size 1/1.76" (crop factor 4.8)
Optical Sensor Type  CCD 
Vario-Summicron lens  (1:2.0-2.5 / 7-21 ASPH)
1/1000 - 8 s
Old school


----------



## johngpt

Here's a change up, rather than a close up…





flowers and fence at the gardens 


.


----------



## Philmar

Lonely - Kew Gardens by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Very pretty Phil.

This is from late February this year, just about to blossom. That large red circle is a traffic signal in the distance.





soon to bloom


.


----------



## Philmar

Wildflower of Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

snow on the pear buds


.


----------



## ozzysangel




----------



## johngpt

unfurling


.


----------



## Dagwood56




----------



## johngpt

blossomed 


.


----------



## Philmar

Busy bee collecting pollen - Ivan Forrest Gardens by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Queen Anne&#x27;s lace (Daucus carota) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Slavishly devoted to his queen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

the plums have flowered


.


----------



## ronlane

Here's one of the first images I took with my 7D mk II a little over a week ago.





7Dmkiitest-1-Edit.jpg by Ron Lane, on Flickr


----------



## Dagwood56

Dahlia - sorry about the large signature, I forgot to resize the brush.


----------



## mpasq66




----------



## Philmar

Tulip after the rain by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mount Pleasant Cemetery by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Wildflower - Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Stunning image Carolyn.


----------



## johngpt

plum blossoms amidst abq blur


.


----------



## snowbear

_April Love_




DSC_5958.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pollinating flower at Historic Gardener’s Cottage - Kew Gardens, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Flower bud just prior to blooming at Historic Gardener’s Cottage - Kew Gardens, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

lilies at abq garden²


----------



## Philmar

Orchid in the Jardim Botânico do Rio de Janeiro by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Lovely detail Phil. Been awhile since I've had time to come to the forum!





yer such a pistil


.


----------



## Bender




----------



## Bender




----------



## Bender




----------



## johngpt

contrejour glow 


.


----------



## Philmar

Don Valley daisy wildflower - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Spider web covered flower placed in the door of a mausoleum - La Recoleta Cemetery, Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr




something I found in the backyard by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

apple blossom, finally


.


----------



## jcdeboever

1. Daisy



 

2. Daisy



 

3. Carnation


----------



## johngpt

high key flowers at the botanic garden 


.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

red yucca in natural light


.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Busy bee at Riverdale Farm by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Golden Barrel Cactus


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

monochrome pear blossom 


.


----------



## Philmar

Kew Garden, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Busy bee admiring the echinaceas at Kew Garden, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Busy bee on an echinacea at Kew Garden, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Flower macro -  Kew Garden, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Kew Garden, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Flower macro -  Kew Garden, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

Phil, JC, lovely images.


----------



## johngpt

neighbor's irises


.


----------



## OGsPhotography




----------



## jcdeboever

OGsPhotography said:


> View attachment 126978



Great Hybrid Lily, do you know who created those?


----------



## OGsPhotography

My wife planted it  Don't know much more than that. I'll ask her if she knows more.


----------



## Philmar

Pictoria Secrete at Pride 2009 by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## nakednature




----------



## johngpt

pretty prickly


.


----------



## tpuma

Random bouquet of dead roses on a street corner in downtown Manhattan.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Nkeo3u]
	

RIP by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## johngpt

bad sci fi flick lifeform? 


.


----------



## jcdeboever

IMO, one of the hardest flowers to shoot.


----------



## johngpt

JC, splendidly accomplished. 
Is this some form of iris?


----------



## johngpt

Do fallen blossoms count?





fallen berries and blossoms


.


----------



## jcdeboever

johngpt said:


> JC, splendidly accomplished.
> Is this some form of iris?



Thanks John, _*Crinum asiaticum*_ (*poison bulb, giant crinum lily, grand crinum lily, spider lily*).

Real difficult to shoot (for me) because they are typically nested in with other bulbs, stark white, hard to isolate because you have to EC -2 or -3 stops. This time, I placed a cut (12 x 14) black foam board taped to a paint stick behind it for better separation of the stamen. I have taken many photo's of these and this was the first one I was able to post.


----------



## johngpt

jcdeboever said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> JC, splendidly accomplished.
> Is this some form of iris?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John, _*Crinum asiaticum*_ (*poison bulb, giant crinum lily, grand crinum lily, spider lily*).
> 
> Real difficult to shoot (for me) because they are typically nested in with other bulbs, stark white, hard to isolate because you have to EC -2 or -3 stops. This time, I placed a cut (12 x 14) black foam board taped to a paint stick behind it for better separation of the stamen. I have taken many photo's of these and this was the first one I was able to post.
Click to expand...

Thanks JC.


----------



## johngpt

buzzing


.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Remembering summer


----------



## oldhippy

Really well done


----------



## jcdeboever

oldhippy said:


> Really well done


Thanks Ed

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Philmar

Wildflower of Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Trumpet of Heaven


----------



## Philmar

nice...aptly named flower


----------



## jcdeboever

Philmar said:


> nice...aptly named flower


Thanks, that means a lot coming from you. 

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## johngpt

Nice JC. I like how that diffused soft light allows such wonderful detail.


----------



## johngpt

morning cholla


.


----------



## jcdeboever

Castor Bean - Ricinus


----------



## jcdeboever

I'm out of here, need some yellow...


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## r0r5ch4ch

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 132781


That's a really interesting and well done picture. Respect! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

1.




2.


----------



## Philmar

Mary Livingston Ripley Garden - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fall display at the Bellagio Conservatory by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Standing out by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Flower near Jack Layton memorial - Toronto City Hall by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Flower macro - Kew Gardens, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tulip closeup - Kew Gardens, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

morning weed


.


----------



## jcdeboever

Fake Stamen. Nature is bizzare and smart. This flower must of had to compensate for something. @Gary A. and @oldhippy would appreciate this, not necessarily the pic but the biology.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

outside the mediterranean conservatory 


.


----------



## oldhippy

Moonlight becomes her


----------



## johngpt

neighborhood cactus flower


Alas, these cacti are no more. Some time over 2016, all the cacti here were removed. So these from 2015 are the last photos.


----------



## jcdeboever

Yellow

1.




2.


----------



## johngpt

Very beautiful J.C.


----------



## johngpt

bee in the hollyhock


.


----------



## jcdeboever

johngpt said:


> Very beautiful J.C.


Thanks


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm X-T2; 60mm 2.4 macro

Coming in for a landing


----------



## jcdeboever

My little daffodil


----------



## pez

Pentax KP, 35mm Ltd


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm XT2, 60mm 2.4 macro


----------



## johngpt

lone lily 


.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Experimenting with high key on flowers. I think I may revisit this with HSS. @Gary A. gave me some good exposure tips for this experiment a while back. I put my own minimalist spin on it and relatively happy with it.


----------



## jcdeboever

Succulents

1.


 

2.


 

3.


 

4.


----------



## WhaleDaughter

jcdeboever said:


> Experimenting with high key on flowers. I think I may revisit this with HSS. @Gary A. gave me some good exposure tips for this experiment a while back. I put my own minimalist spin on it and relatively happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 136546



I see a white flamingo.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> IMO, one of the hardest flowers to shoot.
> 
> View attachment 131318


This is beautiful.  I didn't see this thread before and now I'm playing catch-up.


----------



## Gary A.

From the Backyard:

#1





#2





#3





#4


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> From the Backyard:
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4



I love these, I seem to recall a couple of them on your website. That Mantis cracks me up, they are so cool in that they are not afraid of us. He seems to be saying, oooo a big moving thing, let me slay it. That seed pod is glorious.


----------



## Gary A.

Yeah, that Mantis was definitely sizing me up ... had I been any closer it would have pinched me feeling for tenderness.


----------



## jcdeboever

Daffodils






2. Playing around in camera....Tried the Chrome simulation mode in camera on these flowers and lowered the saturation, increased the grain. All done in camera.




3.


----------



## Gary A.

These are very nice ... again ... as usual.  You need to think about construction a huge garden in your yards so you can work from home.  I think #3 is pushing the right edge, making the image slightly awkward.  But ... if you rotated it 90 degrees clockwise, I think it would be okay growing up rather than out.

PS- The Mantis shot was rotated 180 degrees.  The mantis was in a giant sunflower and the bloom was hanging downward.


----------



## Gary A.

More from the Backyard Series:

#5





#6





#7





#8


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gary A.

^5


----------



## jcdeboever

I tell myself, look up, slow down. There is so much beauty above our heads. These are for my bud @smoke665. I have had trouble photographing these and he inspired me to keep trying. Thanks smoke


1.




2.


 

3.


----------



## johngpt

jcdeboever said:


> Experimenting with high key on flowers. I think I may revisit this with HSS. @Gary A. gave me some good exposure tips for this experiment a while back. I put my own minimalist spin on it and relatively happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 136546


JC, don't worry, be happy!
This is way cool.


----------



## johngpt

wildflowers on the mesa


.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gary A.

Okay JC, now you're just showing off. lol  Next time you shoot some flowers, take a spritzer bottle with you.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Okay JC, now you're just showing off. lol  Next time you shoot some flowers, take a spritzer bottle with you.



I could have pee'd on them, man I had to go at that moment. Lol


----------



## Gary A.

More from the Backyard Gallery:

#9





#10





#11





#12


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay JC, now you're just showing off. lol  Next time you shoot some flowers, take a spritzer bottle with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have pee'd on them, man I had to go at that moment. Lol
Click to expand...

LOL ... I think the plants would appreciate water more than your pee ... (certainly the curators of the garden would).


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

lily, not munster


.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

double


----------



## Gary A.

Backyard Continued:

#13





#14





#15





#16


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

100-400 with 1.4 tc





Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## johngpt

sunshine, flower, and bee 


.


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Working on DOF project. 

1.


 

2.


----------



## johngpt

fiber-optic flower?


.


----------



## johngpt

jcdeboever said:


> Working on DOF project.



J.C. - you're so shallow...


----------



## itsjustbreality

jcdeboever said:


> Working on DOF project.
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 139020
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 139019


You're just getting better and better! These are beautiful shots! The colors!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

More depth of field study today at lunch. XT2, 60mm macro, manual focus, custom velvia simulation. SOOC JPEG fine.

1. Golden dappled light





2. Easter cactus lilly




3. Directional bokeh.


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## johngpt

J.C. superb images.
Prior to purchasing my X-T1, I had rented it, and that 60 mm macro. Really liked it.
Obviously.


----------



## johngpt

JC, one of the things I've enjoyed about the X-T1, is that there are adapters available which allow me to use vintage lenses with it. A lot of these images I'm posting here were shot that way.





columbine


I love the focus assist in manual mode, that causes what is in focus to sparkle!


----------



## Gary A.

#17






#18





#19





#20


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## smoke665

*"When I'm with purple, I'm totally with purple, when I'm doing my own thing, I'm totally doing my own thing" - Tommy Bolin
*
Pixel Shift practice.




Purple Flower Small #205022017_178.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## johngpt

monarch 25May14 


.


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## pez

Some Rhodo shots from the 12-ft-high bush in my yard. It's been windy here every day and they were about to go away, so I gave it a go.


----------



## johngpt

JC, Dave, great images.


----------



## johngpt

last night's rain


.


----------



## pez

I love this 20-40mm Ltd lens- this was closest focusing @ f3.5...


----------



## Shoots808

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

curl of the caladium in the conservatory


.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## tpuma

1.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/W1KgwE]
	

Lily by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]

2.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/Vu6jN9]
	

Bees in the flower by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]

3.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/Vu6kfG]
	

Lillys by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## jcdeboever

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## jcdeboever

XT2, XF50-140mm f/2.8, custom velvia simulation 

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## RowdyRay

I'm getting closer.


----------



## tpuma

[url=https://flic.kr/p/WBev1n]
	

Berry Blossom by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/WBew9K]
	

Berry Blossom by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## jcdeboever

XT2 60mn fill flash


----------



## jcdeboever

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## waday

She loves me by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_0225.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

One flower, black & white project. XT2 60mm. Goal = value 

1.



 

2.


 

3.


----------



## jcdeboever

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever

XT2, 55-200


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

There are some amazing images from all of you here!


----------



## snowbear

DSC_0466.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Antarctican

Beautiful, fragrant peonies


----------



## pez

Season's end


----------



## pixmedic

wedding flowers by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Dangling Passion Flower
XT2, Tair 135mm f2.8, Custom Velvia simulation


----------



## jcdeboever

Working out and testing the Fuji 80mm macro with 1.4TC

1.



 

2.




3.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Wow, those first 2 are my favorites JC. Very Oldhippy_ish_ ( and I know you realize how big a compliment_ that_ is! ).


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Wow, those first 2 are my favorites JC. Very Oldhippy_ish_ ( and I know you realize how big a compliment_ that_ is! ).


I can't get over the color rendition and resolution of this lens. Thanks bud, yes, a very nice compliment.


----------



## RowdyRay

Wow, is right. Think you're working it out just fine. Lol. Looking forward to future shots. 

Never thought to use a TC with the Tamron 90mm, but I will now.


----------



## jcdeboever

RowdyRay said:


> Wow, is right. Think you're working it out just fine. Lol. Looking forward to future shots.
> 
> Never thought to use a TC with the Tamron 90mm, but I will now.


Thanks. Yup. It takes an 80 to essentially a 168mm f/4 macro if your counting viewable focal length. If not,  112mm actual.


----------



## mishele

IMG_6096 by Mish, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Flower by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Set Me Free by Mish, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave




----------



## Fujidave

Loads of daffs are out now for spring, this one is being the odd one out... lol


----------



## Fujidave

One from the gardens.


----------



## Fujidave

Hi Daff


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

We still haven't had any tubers bloom.


----------



## Fujidave

Dean_Gretsch said:


> We still haven't had any tubers bloom.



If Tubers is short for Tulips, we have lots are out in the pavilion gardens.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

tubers (plural noun)
a much thickened underground part of a stem or rhizome, e.g. in the potato, serving as a food reserve and bearing buds from which new plants arise.


----------



## Fujidave

X-T20 & XC 50-230mm then a small crop.


----------



## Fujidave

One from today, X-T20 + XC 50-230mm and just a small crop.


----------



## jcdeboever

XT2, 50-140 f/2.8, straight out of camera JPEGs using custom provia/standard simulation (+grain, lowered shadows, -2 sharpness, +1 highlights. The square one was shot in 1:1 jpeg fine. The other two were Raw + Jpeg 3:2. Scaled down in Gimp

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff G

Jeff, Very nice!


----------



## Jeff G

A couple from the front yard.




succulent-01 by Jeff G, on Flickr




Iris-01 by Jeff G, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Had to go to town so a quick shot, and edit in just C1 but will have a try in AP later.


----------



## Fujidave

Here is a quick edit in AP, I think it will be a nice learning curve.


----------



## Fujidave

X-T2 + XF 18-55mm.


----------



## Jeff G

Fujidave said:


> Here is a quick edit in AP, I think it will be a nice learning curve.
> 
> View attachment 156446



Dave once you get comfortable with it your going to love having the extra control.


----------



## Fujidave

Jeff G said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick edit in AP, I think it will be a nice learning curve.
> 
> View attachment 156446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave once you get comfortable with it your going to love having the extra control.
Click to expand...


Cheers mate, just been reading the workbook and having a try.


----------



## zulu42

Dang, those Fuji lenses really play nice with flowers when in the hands of a shooter.


----------



## Fujidave

zulu42 said:


> Dang, those Fuji lenses really play nice with flowers when in the hands of a shooter.



Fuji don`t know how to make bad glass


----------



## Fujidave

Quite chuffed with this, as the breeze was blowing it here there and everywhere


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujidave said:


> X-T2 + XF 18-55mm.
> 
> 
> View attachment 156524


Way to go low bro


----------



## Jeff15

Lovely flowers in this thread...............


----------



## Jeff G

How come it's only windy when you don't want it to be?  Looks maybe just a tad flat but I know you are still figuring out Affinity.

I adjusted a sample using Affinity so you can see what I mean, in the adjustment tab, i went to vibrance, blend mode and selected screen, then adjust slider to taste. I usually use Photoshop so it took me a minute to find a way to do this.




DSCF9052 adjusted by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42

Shooting Stars


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Jeff G

Nice shots Zulu.


----------



## Fujidave

Got loads of editing to do, think I will put the camera back to single shot, but here`s one from AP.


----------



## Fujidave

Two more from AP only.  Bluebells are out, X-T20 + XC 50-230mm.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff G

Fujidave said:


> Two more from AP only.  Bluebells are out, X-T20 + XC 50-230mm.
> 
> View attachment 156570
> 
> View attachment 156571



Dave, Really like the last one! Your black and white image was nice too.

Jeff, like your black and white too.


----------



## Fujidave

Thank you Jeff.  Been getting some great advice/tips from one of the members here.  X-T20 + XF 35mm f2 wide open on ES, god I love it as it`s silent   Sooc too.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff G

Jeff and Dave, these are lookin' good enough to set off my allergies.


----------



## Fujidave

Jeff G said:


> Jeff and Dave, these are lookin' good enough to set off my allergies.



Thank you Jeff.


----------



## Fujidave

1st is X-T20 + XF 35mm f2 ES



 

2nd X-T2 + XF 18-55mm and Raynox


----------



## Fujidave

My very first Fuji Raw file opened in Affinity and edited in that only, quite chuffed


----------



## Jeff G

That really popped some detail.


----------



## Jeff G

wild flowers by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

One from around the block walk, pretty happy with this as, done from Raw in AP and cleaned up the BG and side.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## smoke665

Nice JC


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Jeff G

Really like both of these JC!


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fujidave

Raining here now, so one from this morning.




Hello Flower by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fujidave

Two from a while ago, rain stopped play today.  X-T20 + XC50-230mm.




In the Garden by Dave, on Flickr






Dash of Yellow by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665

@jcdeboever those our outstanding!


----------



## smoke665

Fujidave said:


> Two from a while ago



Nice!


----------



## Fujidave

smoke665 said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two from a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
Click to expand...


Thank you smoke.


----------



## Fujidave

Great shots @jcdeboever


----------



## fishing4sanity




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fujidave

Bluebells were coming out the other day.




Bluebells by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

X-T2 + XC 50-230mm today, sooc


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fujidave

My last Topaz purchase as the 40% stops today, DeJpeg


----------



## Fujidave

Hazy Day macro done in AP.


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## RowdyRay

Couple cellphone shots. Someone mentioned "Open Camera" App. Playing around with it. Edited with Snapseed. Might be some hope for my phone camera.


----------



## Jeff15

Blue Carnation


----------



## zulu42

That's a beauty, Jeff.


----------



## Fujidave




----------



## Fujidave

Just a quickie as having a slide rest.  Done in C1


----------



## Jeff15

Allium


----------



## pez

My Rhodo Bush


----------



## jcdeboever

#1 is glorious


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fujidave

In the pavilion gardens.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fujidave

Still getting practice in C1.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fujidave

T2 + XF 18-55mm Sooc


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fujidave




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## jcdeboever

My love... Please back off on my love for photography. I work way harder on maintaining your happiness. Honey, maybe a hobby would take the focus off my images. Man, I love you babe but I'm suffocating here.


----------



## jcdeboever

X-Pro 2, 35 1.4, custom pro neg std


----------



## DennyN




----------



## Jeff15

Peony


----------



## Jeff15

White Allium


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15

Sun Flower in the sky


----------



## Fujidave

As I love my wife so much, just went and got her some flowers to say, I love you.  X-T20 + XF 35mm f2 Sooc no crop either.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fujidave

X-T20 + XF 35mm f2 today


----------



## jcdeboever

Iris Dream, XT2, 35 1.4


----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## RowdyRay

Going for that dreamy look. Am I on the right track?


----------



## Fujidave

X-T20 + XF 35mm f2


----------



## jcdeboever

Have no idea what it is and I never seen them before. I only noticed them because of the purple alluim back drop. Shot wide open. XT2, 80mm macro. Manual focus, spot metered.


----------



## snowbear

I think I have one or two




DSC_1666.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




DSC_1682.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave




----------



## Breezy85




----------



## jcdeboever

Groovy Gazania


----------



## Fujidave

X-T20 + XF 35mm f2 today, last one is Sooc.


----------



## johngpt

sunlit anartia 

.


----------



## Fujidave

Another Sooc from X-T20 + XF 35mm f2


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

This one reminds me of a propeller-driven clam


----------



## johngpt

Dean_Gretsch said:


> This one reminds me of a propeller-driven clam
> 
> View attachment 159065


Dean, this was Captain Nemo's first go round...


----------



## johngpt

ikebana exhibit at the gardens

.


----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## zombiesniper

Roadside Flower by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

mono rose

.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff G

You know Jeff, a hibiscus flower goes way better when placed on a hula girl.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff G

You know Jeff, Roses go better when worn by a lovely Seniorita.    Sorry couldn't help myself!


----------



## zombiesniper

Flower by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

That's a weird one!


----------



## Jeff G

Dean_Gretsch said:


> That's a weird one!



Kinda has that "Invasion of the body snatchers" vibe to it.


----------



## zombiesniper

Great, now I just have to wait for the incubation peri........................


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15

Dahlia


----------



## jcdeboever

XT2, 80mm macro, custom chrome simulation.

Melting Tree Blossom


----------



## Jeff15

Flower shoes


----------



## jcdeboever

Jeff15 said:


> Flower shoes
> 
> View attachment 159282


those are groovy


----------



## jcdeboever

Groups of three


----------



## Jeff15

Peony


----------



## jcdeboever

Jeff15 said:


> Peony
> 
> View attachment 159340



Tough flower to capture. It may be my monitor but the clarity seems to be heavy. I like it though.


----------



## johngpt

berries on (no longer unknown) euonymus tree

.


----------



## zombiesniper

Flower by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## espresso2x




----------



## Fujidave

X-T2 + XF 35mm f2 today


----------



## zombiesniper

flower by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

These remind me of a starry, clear night sky
1


 
2


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## jcdeboever

Isolate project

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15

Yellow Rose


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Jeff15

Echinacea...


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Jeff15

Corn Flowers


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

christmas cactus

.


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Gold 200


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15

Lilies


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## CherylL

Loving the 35mm.  Now if that brick wall was not in the way.




062318_051w by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Fuchsia


----------



## Jeff15

Echinacea


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 55 f/3.5 Micro non AI, TriX

Street Flower


----------



## Jeff15

Mono suits this one.....


----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## jcdeboever

Jeff15 said:


> Mono suits this one.....


I agree, they never look right in color. Such a messy flower if not caught in time.


----------



## Jeff15

RowdyRay said:


>


This is lovely


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## RowdyRay

Jeff15 said:


> This is lovely



Thank you.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fujidave

X-T2 + XF 35mm f2 Sooc


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Jeff15

Dahlia...


----------



## Jeff15

Artichoke...


----------



## Jeff15

Lily


----------



## Jeff15

Funny shape Lily


----------



## Jeff15

Pink


----------



## Jeff15

Pair of Fuschia...


----------



## Jeff15

Hollyhock


----------



## jcdeboever

XT2 80. 1:1

1. Custom Velvia


 

2.  Custom Acros


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Jeff15

Very nice images...........


----------



## Jeff15

Red Rose


----------



## Jeff15

Lilies...


----------



## Jeff15

Echinatia.


----------



## Jeff15

Geranium...


----------



## Jeff15

Rudbeckia


----------



## Fujidave

Bluebells




Bluebells by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Big and Tiny by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Bee by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Pink.


----------



## Jeff15

Clematis..


----------



## Jeff15

Hollyhock


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, Nikkor 55 f/3.5, Ilford FP4+

1.




2.


----------



## johngpt

urban plum

.


----------



## Jeff15

Sunflower


----------



## Jeff15

Almost a Sunflower


----------



## Jeff15

Clematis.....


----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fujidave

IMG_7487 by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fujidave

Rose Bud by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

In the name of the Rose by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Just Blooming by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15

Almost a Sunflower


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1 Hydrangea. Reminds me of old lace 


 
2 Bottle Brush plant just before opening with raindrops


 
3 Lily




4 Wildflowers 

 
5 Today's Psychedelic Stamen Shot


----------



## Jeff15

Very nice...


----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Protected


----------



## zulu42

Fiftieth anniversary bouquet for my folks.


----------



## CherylL

Sunflower side by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Busy bee admiring the echinaceas at Kew Garden, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Sunflower by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Curly-Que


----------



## Philmar

Springtime for flora - Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Fujidave said:


> Just Blooming by Dave, on Flickr


Gorgeous exposure and spot on focus and blur.


----------



## johngpt

zebra longwing

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@johngpt Those colors compliment each other very well.


----------



## jcdeboever

XT2, 100-400, custom chrome. 3 Favorite from lunch today. Just a crop and scale. 

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Beauty takes root against all the odds - Wat Mai Buddhist temple, Luang Prabang by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Flowering stem of an agave plant in the Cuchumatanes mountains by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The bloom of a jalapeno plant from our garden


----------



## Jeff15

Geranium


----------



## Jeff15

Gerbera


----------



## Jeff15

Agapanthus.


----------



## Jeff15

Dahlia


----------



## Jeff15

Sunflower


----------



## Philmar

Kew Gardens flower macro by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

XP2, 50-140

1.


 

2.


----------



## Philmar

Queen Anne&#x27;s lace (Daucus carota) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Nature&#x27;s flower fireworks - Edward&#x27;s Gardens by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

jcdeboever said:


> XP2, 50-140
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 162844
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 162845



The 50-140 has a great background.


----------



## CherylL

XT2 & 90mm  With no IS it is difficult for me to get good macro focus.  This is one of keepers.




Purple happy Monday by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Dahlia


----------



## zombiesniper

Globe of pain by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Purple hair by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## zulu42




----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Gold 200, Nikon F, 43-86


----------



## zulu42

Thanks so very much JC!


----------



## johngpt

backyard apple blossom 27Mar16

.


----------



## johngpt

at the conservatory

.


----------



## CherylL

Fall by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1




2


----------



## Jeff15

Schizostylis


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I really like this one zulu!


----------



## zulu42

Thanks Dean, nice of you to say!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1



 
2


 
3


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## johngpt

effervescent photinia, first of april

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## johngpt

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 168168


Dean, this is beautifully done.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thank you, John. That is very kind of you to say. I did a color version too, but liked this one much better.


----------



## johngpt

botanical bokeh

.


----------



## sleist




----------



## Philmar

Flower macro detail - Kew Gardwns by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Morning Dew


----------



## RowdyRay

I REALLY like this one Dean!


----------



## pez

Some early shots in a friend's yard, with a slight hangover


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Low Light Dew


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1





2 



3


----------



## pez

From my Rhododendron bush


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Beautiful color!


----------



## CherylL

This iris is a deep purple almost black.  Found in my neighbor's yard.




Deep Purple by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Another flower from my neighbor's garden.



Peony 2 by Cheryl, on Flickr




Peony 1 by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## danbob6




----------



## sarahjanephotographie




----------



## Philmar

Dare to be different - Ottawa Tulip Festival by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Some from this morning's stroll


----------



## Jeff15

Peony


----------



## Philmar

Dare to be different - Ottawa Tulip Festival by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

delicacy at the conservatory 

.


----------



## Philmar

Ottawa Tulip Festival by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dandelions at R.C. Harris Filtration Plant by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## danbob6




----------



## Jeff15

Rose


----------



## crf8

Quick pics from iPhone 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

by John Guarino, on Flickr

.


----------



## Josie's Mom




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Philmar

Our nation&#x27;s parliament and the Ottawa tulip festival by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

White flower by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

red lacewing 09Jul16

Well, there are a couple flowers in there...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

John, I clicked on the link and it took  me to your flickr page. I really love the tarantula pic, but I feel doom for the poor cricket


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Encapsulated


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Photo Lady

johngpt said:


> love this butterfly..great shot
> 
> 
> 
> red lacewing 09Jul16
> 
> Well, there are a couple flowers in there...


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@Photo Lady I see you're in NY. My wife's clematis is loving all the extra moisture we have been getting. Are you seeing the same thing?


----------



## Photo Lady

Dean_Gretsch said:


> @Photo Lady I see you're in NY. My wife's clematis is loving all the extra moisture we have been getting. Are you seeing the same thing?


yes the clematis is doing very well.. extra moisture and cooler temps.. everything is blooming very
well .. nice to meet you neighbor.. i am by lake ontario.. so really cool and moist for apple country..


----------



## danbob6

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 175188 View attachment 175189 View attachment 175190 View attachment 175191


I think #4 is the best of the bunch.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A Pennsylvania wildflower called Deptford Pink according to this site Wildflowers of Pennsylvania by Tim Lyons


----------



## zombiesniper

Lion of Dandy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Treasure hunter by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Excellent shot! Loving the colors in this.


----------



## zombiesniper

Thank you.


----------



## johngpt

early morning oleander and window

Back in 2016 I had been driving past these every morning on my way to work. Finally one morning I stopped.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

Fred von den Berg said:


> View attachment 175513


Great catch Fred. Looks like it was a marvelous day.


----------



## johngpt

blossoming plum 08Mar17

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Flowers at Rideau Hall grounds - Ottawa by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Out in the yard today.


----------



## johngpt

fleabane?

One of my Flickr friends said that Fleabane is more Daisy-like and that this could be Creeping Charlie.
Either way it's a weed that had been growing in our yard.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## danbob6

The 'lowly' pansy.


----------



## danbob6




----------



## Philmar

Dandelions at R.C. Harris Filtration Plant by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## zulu42

Budding Echinacea ...or barely blooming


----------



## zulu42

Liatris


----------



## zulu42

Gladiolus


----------



## danbob6

Great shot.  Very rich.


----------



## zulu42

danbob6 said:


> Great shot.  Very rich.



Thanks danbob. It's a pretty involved shot with 6 or 8 exposures focus stacked for DOF. Lit with a speedlight left and a reflector right. 
So, the lighting is artificial but the raindrops are real!


----------



## danbob6

It's impressive, even when you know how it's done.


----------



## Philmar

Kew Gardens - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Lone tulip - Ottawa by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Derrel

iPhone SE


----------



## oldhippy

That Magic Moment


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

apple blossom 25Mar17

.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Philmar

Flower power by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42

View attachment 178153


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Flower - Kew Gardens, Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Succulents by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Mutated Echinacea Purpurea &#x27;Pow Wow White&#x27; - Kew Gardens, Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Flower from Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## danbob6




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Some wildflowers


----------



## danbob6




----------



## johngpt

Spring 2017, as light began to touch the tulips at our botanic garden.




early morning tulips

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Red flower at Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

longwing on the flower

.


----------



## zulu42

Unique amaranth formations


----------



## johngpt

zulu42 said:


> Unique amaranth formations
> 
> View attachment 180159
> 
> View attachment 180160


Nicely done Zulu.


----------



## johngpt

about to unfurl

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

e pluribus

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 181021


So darn cool Zulu.


----------



## johngpt

movement

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 182356


Zulu, this is gorgeous.


----------



## johngpt

table for four please

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Derrel

TINY crocuses. Air inflatable softbox, Nikon SC-17 TTL remote cord, Nikon SB 28 DX Flash, Tamron 90mm macro lens.


----------



## johngpt

Derrel, I had to google for what an air inflatable softbox is!


----------



## johngpt

window and flowers

.


----------



## zulu42

Manzanita


----------



## johngpt

Flower residue...




petals and reflections 

.


----------



## Derrel

Chive blossoms at 200mm.


----------



## Derrel

zulu42 said:


> Manzanita
> View attachment 187497



There is a coastal town in Oregon named Manzanita.


----------



## johngpt

Manzanita means little apple.


----------



## limr

johngpt said:


> Flower residue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petals and reflections
> 
> .



Nominated for March POTM March 2020 Photo of the Month Nominations


----------



## pez

Having fun with this Pentax HD 21mm Ltd lens 
1)




2) 




3)


----------



## johngpt

limr said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flower residue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petals and reflections
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated for March POTM March 2020 Photo of the Month Nominations
Click to expand...

Thanks Leonore!


----------



## johngpt

mono tulip

.


----------



## Philmar

Gardener&#x27;s Cottage - Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Chives.200 f/2 VR-G at f/5. 1/60 second. NIKON D2x.


----------



## Fujidave

The Sunbather by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Fujidave

Hello Iris by Dave, on Flickr




A Dash of Colour by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

aging blossom monochrome

.


----------



## johngpt

I had an email saying Derrel had posted something?


----------



## Derrel

johngpt said:


> I had an email saying Derrel had posted something?



No, not for a few days...but here's an old floral shot...



Painted Lady butterfly on a butterfly bush..Nikon D70, Sigma EX HSM 180MM f/3.5 APO Macro at f/13,Nikon SB 800 flash at 1/8 power minus 0.3.July 2, 2004


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42

.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Derrel

"X Marks The Spot". Fuji S2 Pro, Nikkor 80-400 VR, 20mm Kenko AF extension tube. f/9.5, VR ON. 1/125 second.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

dryas on sunny yellow

.


----------



## Jeff15

Clematis...


----------



## Derrel

Nice shot, Jeff.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The start of decay


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Jeff15

Californian Lily


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Jeff15

Osteospermum


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Jeff15

Sea Holly


----------



## zulu42




----------



## pez




----------



## Mike Drone




----------



## pez

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 193497


I really like this one- it has a fantasy feel.


----------



## zombiesniper

Pond flowers by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## zombiesniper

pedals in white by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Flower by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Gardyloo

In a French community garden.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Philmar

Young sunflower macro by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face

A good auld Scottish Thistle.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

One of Pennsylvania's prettiest little wildflowers in my opinion:

Deptford Pink


----------



## Philmar

Kew Garden macro by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Flower macro - Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Busy bee by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

yellow chrysanthemums at sasebo

.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Pearl on the Pedestal


----------



## johngpt

bradford pear blossom 07Mar17

.


----------



## johngpt

blooming pear outside work

.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zulu42




----------



## joelbolden

Took a walk along Spring Creek today. Wildflowers are starting to come up everywhere. Carolina Spring Beauty, Claytonia, Broad Leafed Toothwort, Rue Anemone and Jacob's Ladder were blooming  in profusion.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zulu42




----------



## smoke665

Between Worlds, where abstract and reality meet, in an exercise in techniques.



Purple flower20210406_4057.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Detail of tulip - Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Open Up and Say " Ahhhhh...."


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## zulu42




----------



## TATTRAT

Project One Mile


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Rainy day in Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Plant Play by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## wobe

Olympus XZ-1


----------



## Philmar

Flowers of the Beaches neighborhood by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## TATTRAT

7.25.20 Va Beach Run by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Busy bee in Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Summer flowers by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Floral Friday from Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## TATTRAT

Sunday Play by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Leesylvania State Park, Woodbridge, VA. by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## CherylL

Coneflower by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Floral friday from Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Coneflower by Cheryl, on Flickr


lovely


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zombiesniper

Sunny day by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Queen Anne&#x27;s Lace by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## joelbolden

Turtlehead.


----------



## TATTRAT

Sunday Play by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Essential worker at Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## joelbolden

Farewell photos. Winter's coming and the Spatterdock and Water Lilies on the lake are starting to die back.


----------



## CherylL

Wildflower at the watershed by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## joelbolden

Closed Botttle Gentians along the shore of Black Moshannon Lake, PA.


----------



## zulu42

Seashell cosmos in pretty Portra color


----------



## joelbolden

Goldenrod goes well with New England Asters and Virginia Creeper.


----------



## joelbolden

My neighbor, who has a degree in horticulture, still has some pretty flowers blooming.  I think this is a Zinnia.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## This child

joelbolden said:


> Farewell photos. Winter's coming and the Spatterdock and Water Lilies on the lake are starting to die back.View attachment 247869View attachment 247870


Like the reflection of the water lily.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## stk

One month transformation


----------



## This child

stk said:


> One month transformation
> View attachment 250234


Nice sequence. It shows the life cycle.


----------



## TATTRAT

National Cathedral: Bishops Garden by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## stk

Still going strong


----------



## zulu42




----------



## TATTRAT

Yuletide Camellia by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Floral Friday from Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Lez325

Shot at f1.4 






Les


----------



## Philmar

A rare sight in November....


Hardy flower in Kew gardens by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Lez325

Spring meadow


----------



## zulu42




----------



## joelbolden

They are such pretty flowers; really nice portrait of one. 

My 35 year old one is in bloom also


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 253791



That is sweet my friend!


----------



## Photo Lady

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 251981


really love this one.. wow


----------



## zulu42




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

Taken on yester's rainy day!


----------



## Fujidave

Today with the A7 III + Sammy AF 45mm



Yellow by Rohan, on Flickr



Iris by Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## Joel Bolden

My Flowering Dogwood has been blooming for 40 years and is still going strong. 5/1/22/

 Pentax K3mk3/55-300PLM


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter




----------



## Dan Udrea

Elderflower


----------



## Philmar

Daffodils in Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Joel Bolden

Native Pink Lady Slipper orchid.


----------



## Joel Bolden

Ran across Bear Corn/American Cancer-Root for the first time today. Interesting plant.  It's parasitic to Oak trees, but does not harm them. Those little white tips you see eventually turn into tubular white flowers.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## snowbear

Along the hotel's boardwalk area where I stayed for the GIS Conference, Dewey Beach, Delaware.




cmw3_d750_DSC_3977.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Flower by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

blossom by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Some lovely shots.....


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## CherylL

Hydrangea by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## CherylL

Summertime by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## cgw

Fibonacci-esque


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15

American Poppy


----------



## CherylL

Wild Flower by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Inside a stupa - Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Purple Passionflower by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15

Hollyhock


----------



## CherylL

Butterfly by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Robshoots

CherylL said:


> Butterfly by Cheryl, on Flickr


Lovely shot.


----------



## Philmar

Floral Friday from Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (205 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Dahlia


----------



## Philmar

Kew Garden's essential worker by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Looking up to the Light by Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Nice shot.....


----------



## Fujidave

Jeff15 said:


> Nice shot.....



Thank you Jeff.


----------



## Joel Bolden

A Spotted Cucumber Beetle and a Honey Bee on Fragrant Asters.


----------



## Photo Lady

Mums


----------



## CherylL

Summertime by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Me and mini me by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Articuno

While on the hunt for mushrooms, I found these pretty ladies 🌺.


----------



## Photo Lady

Articuno said:


> While on the hunt for mushrooms, I found these pretty ladies 🌺.
> 
> 
> View attachment 261385View attachment 261392


beauties and great photos


----------



## zulu42




----------



## smoke665

@zulu42 excellent job on maintaining the micro transitions.


----------



## zulu42

Thanks Smoke!


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Robshoots

Lovely shots all, zulu42.


----------



## zulu42

Robshoots said:


> Lovely shots all, zulu42.


Much appreciated


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Rose caught by winter - Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

